# Talkenlate04 Picture Thread.



## Talkenlate04

Might as well start one of these. So here you go.
B. Klaasi






P. Regalis Slings.






B. Albopilosum Slings.






Female T. Blondi molting on her bed of hairs!!


----------



## funnylori

Sweet photos! I so want a klaasi! I'll be waiting for more pictures!


----------



## massmorels

finally get that new camera? really nice pics Ry.. keep em' comin'!
pS.. I dig the blondi pic


----------



## fartkowski

It made me itchy looking at the blondi pic.
Very nice pictures.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Here are a few more.


----------



## julesaussies

Show Off!!! Very cool pics! i'm just jealous of your new camera!


----------



## Talkenlate04

This is addicting!


----------



## TarantulaLV

Cool Shots!!  More!


----------



## asa

Very cool pics!


----------



## Bothrops

Very nice pics!! :clap: 

I liked the _P. rufilata_... see those eyes.. she looks angry!! :}


----------



## sick4x4

don't encourage him.......wow, ur camera is sick


----------



## Talkenlate04

sick4x4 said:


> don't encourage him.......wow, ur camera is sick


Oh why not? Encourage away! I'll just take more and more and more. Matter of fact I am going to pair my Vagans and see what I can get!


----------



## sick4x4

its insane how clear they are coming out..is that a macro function???


----------



## Talkenlate04

That is the macro function but not with a macro lens. I am shooting with a regular 18-55mm lens and a 10X mag lens filter. I cant wait to see what the 105mm macro lens can do.


----------



## ChrisNCT

Very nice!!!!

I am glad to see that you have a pic thread


----------



## Talkenlate04

*And some more for ya.*


----------



## funnylori

Cool photos! I almost felt like your lens was going to get scratched by that lividum.


----------



## Talkenlate04

funnylori said:


> Cool photos! I almost felt like your lens was going to get scratched by that lividum.


Ha its funny you say that. The slightest movement made her strike and because she seemed closer then she was I flinched every time she did strike thinking she was about to eat my face!


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## padkison

Ain't that the truth!

You've got a good eye.  :clap: 



talkenlate04 said:


> This is addicting!


----------



## funnylori

I have decided that I MUST have a formosa now. And here I was thinking I would get an ornata next... 

Your pictures bring out the best in the tarantulas.


----------



## ricneto

Amazing pictures. :clap: 
I love your macro pictures, HOW DO YOU DO IT???? :? 
I have kind of a nice camera but as soon as I zoom in with the macro function on everything gets blurred  
Anyway, beatiful t's and gifted photographer.:clap: 
Beautiful blondi


----------



## Anastasia

how come der is no Genic pics  
lol, Very nice pics :clap:


----------



## Bob

Nice shots Ryan !!

You are getting quite a collection going................


Bob


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## tinacouch

Nice pictures Ryan Those Blondie shots are awesome.


----------



## thirtysixwood

First thought that comes to mind..... with great excitement...  THATS MY BOY!!!!!!!


----------



## Talkenlate04

Yes it is, he did good, he got struck at 5-times trying to get into her coco hide, but then I removed the hide and about 30 seconds later they went at it. Two good inserts too one with each palp after a huge sperm web.   :clap:


----------



## thirtysixwood

thats awesome, I really liked that last picture, he got in, he got out.  I'm really happy he is still alive, and did very well. keep me posted for sure...


----------



## sick4x4

love the pics mate.......the blondi's are great....did you help escape or is that him running off all on his own lol.....


----------



## Talkenlate04

Oh he got away on his own. It was a slow escape he was in no hurry.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*And some more.*


----------



## TTstinger

talkenlate04 said:


>


those are ornatas aren't they the first 3 you have them labeled as regalis


----------



## Talkenlate04

Yep I was tired when I did those and copied and pasted the wrong text. I had two immature male ornatas molt out. And the Regalis making the sperm web. 

Ohh well. Thats what I get for doing those pics when I was so tired.


----------



## TTstinger

talkenlate04 said:


> Yep I was tired when I did those and copied and pasted the wrong text. I had two immature male ornatas molt out. And the Regalis making the sperm web.
> 
> Ohh well. Thats what I get for doing those pics when I was so tired.


I thought so I figured it had to be something like that LOL


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## Feathers

I can't get over the pics your new cam takes, and here I thought you were using your macro lense; can't wait to see the pics you get with that!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*I think I am getting the hang of this.*

What do you think.......... Better then I was. But still trying to get better. At least I figured out the depth of focus issue I was having. I dont know you tell me.


----------



## TarantulaLV

OOOOooolala!!! More More!!:clap: :clap:  :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## stk5m

Hey Ryan is that the male regalis I sent you?  Great pics by they way! I'm a bit jealous of your photography skills:clap: :clap:


----------



## Talkenlate04

Yep that was your male hard at work......=-)

Here are a few molts from my Smithi.


----------



## Talkenlate04

And the smithi female came out to show off today. Along with a female B. albo.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*More shots this morning.*


----------



## Talkenlate04

Some more. I am addicted!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*New guys!*


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## Doezsha

Awesome pics and collection :clap:


----------



## Talkenlate04

Thanks man, the big local show is in a month and that is the show I should be careful at. I could end up eating ramen for a long time if I am not careful. :razz:


----------



## fartkowski

Your A minatrix is stunning.
I just added it to my list of T's I want to get at the next show.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*This keeps me amused on my days off.*


----------



## Doezsha

Awesome pix bro :clap:


----------



## Talkenlate04

Thanks man here are some more. It was just nice out so I took advantage of it.



















































Decided she wanted to crap on me


----------



## Ted

i love this thread!:clap:


----------



## Becky

talkenlate04 said:


> Cambridgei and irminia hybrid. NOT a real cambridgei..no way! And the ones of her above show it even better!


----------



## CedrikG

getting pooed on is very funny, my _Stromatopelma_ pooed on me, I was quite impressed of it lol :worship:

Nice picture keep them coming


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Molts!!!*

My big P. Formosa girl molted and just in time I have a fresh male coming my way! And it looks like my G. Rosea is going to pop too. :8o  Not sure why I did that one. Oh and my E. Pachypus immature male molted too!


----------



## P. Novak

That _Grammostola rosea_ is hugee, 'pop' as in sac or molt?


----------



## Talkenlate04

Should be a sac she just ate day before yesterday. Lol like I need more slings


----------



## P. Novak

talkenlate04 said:


> Should be a sac she just ate day before yesterday. Lol like I need more slings


Totally, you don't have enough!


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## funnylori

The market is going to be flooded with G. rosea slings here in a few short weeks. You're lucky because you can give them away as freebies.


----------



## _bob_

wow you are getting pretty good with your new camera. i am really digging the last pictures you took of the p. ornata. very nice. also your g. rosea is freakin' HUGE!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Playing with black and white*


----------



## Talkenlate04

*few more.*


----------



## chris 71

just curious how big is your gravid p. ornata


----------



## Talkenlate04

She is about 6". Maybe a tad bit over. Her leggy bf was 7"+.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Tinkering with the new macro lens.*

I'll get better I promise. I need a flash in a bad way now. Maybe next check.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*I love this camera.*


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Eating, molting, and growing!*


----------



## tinacouch

I really like those black & white photos. You need to take some more of those.


----------



## Drachenjager

for macro shots you need a good ring flash


----------



## Talkenlate04

Drachenjager said:


> for macro shots you need a good ring flash


Ya I have a bracket flash on order. Its 799.00 bucks though so I have to wait a little bit. I am getting tired of eating ramen and mac and cheese.


----------



## TarantulaLV

talkenlate04 said:


> Ya I have a bracket flash on order. Its 799.00 bucks though so I have to wait a little bit. I am getting tired of eating ramen and mac and cheese.


hehe yeah right who are you kidding!  Anyway nice pics dude keep em' coming!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*And some more. =-)*


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Formosa arrived today.*


----------



## Anastasia

Ahh, very very nice


----------



## verry_sweet

Wow great pics of her, I especially like the second one


----------



## Austin S.

WOW. Great pictures Ryan. Hope the best for you two!


----------



## TarantulaLV

Quick! Take your prize and head for the hills!! hehe


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## P. Novak

More smithis!? Haha, jk right on! How'd the mating go?


----------



## Talkenlate04

That's why it says mating picture #1, tonight the MM got a feeling of what to do. Did some drumming and twitching, but when it came time to do the deed in regular brachy style he bolted out of the tank. So round two will be later. Maybe tonight maybe tomorrow night.
I am about to get into a few tanks changes.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*B. Smithi Mating*

Well an hour later I tired again and I got much better results, three good inserts and a clean break. Here are the pics.


----------



## sick4x4

we just need pics of slings from B.ba...well i wont say cuzz i dont want to jinx it..but you know


----------



## Talkenlate04

sick4x4 said:


> we just need pics of slings from B.ba...well i wont say cuzz i dont want to jinx it..but you know


AHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh you just killed 1000 babies! You just want to jinxx me don't you!       :} 

Pics of B.baaaaaaaa ram you!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Here are some grooming pics.*


----------



## Talkenlate04

*I though this was cool*

Look at the spiral tip, that is cool looking. You can even see the opening.


----------



## verry_sweet

Very nice pictures. What a good looking mm B. smithi….good luck!!

(As if you need more B. smithi slings  )


----------



## Talkenlate04

I am still in awe of the shape of that Regalis and his palp. It almost looks like a shell from the beach or something.


----------



## funnylori

That palp is AMAZING!


----------



## Talkenlate04

I am trying to figure out what that little opening is on the foot toward the bottem of the pad. Its out of place to be a hook.


----------



## funnylori

Odd growth? Paracite? Pheremone gland? I dunno. It will drive me nuts trying to figure that one out.


----------



## verry_sweet

talkenlate04 said:


> I am trying to figure out what that little opening is on the foot toward the bottem of the pad. Its out of place to be a hook.


That’s actually what grabbed my attention also. And yes that picture is amazing.

By the way is that the male that was shipped to you in the large container all beat up? If not did that male make it?


----------



## Talkenlate04

Here is an interesting picture. It was taking in the dark with a flashlight.... so I struggled a bit to get a clear picture but you can see the yellow from the eggs forming inside.


----------



## Talkenlate04

verry_sweet said:


> That’s actually what grabbed my attention also. And yes that picture is amazing.
> 
> By the way is that the male that was shipped to you in the large container all beat up? If not did that male make it?


No that male saw the last of his days 4 days later. It looked like he was recovering, he made a sperm web, but it was like he had no will to live because he just stood there and got ate, did not even try to move out of the way.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*blondi*


----------



## Austin S.

Thats a big mama. Nice pics man.


----------



## funnylori

Maybe gravid!? Shoot, she's eating enough for 300!

Thank's for the quarter, it really gives scale to the size of that beast.


----------



## Talkenlate04

funnylori said:


> Maybe gravid!? Shoot, she's eating enough for 300!
> 
> Thank's for the quarter, it really gives scale to the size of that beast.


I should have thrown a golf ball in there. If I had one I so would. The only problem now is I can' get my quarter back I think she claimed it as hers and is webbing on it.


----------



## funnylori

talkenlate04 said:


> I should have thrown a golf ball in there. If I had one I so would. The only problem now is I can' get my quarter back I think she claimed it as hers and is webbing on it.


Oops! I guess it's a good thing you didn't throw in a dollar or something.


----------



## verry_sweet

talkenlate04 said:


> Here is an interesting picture. It was taking in the dark with a flashlight.... so I struggled a bit to get a clear picture but you can see the yellow from the eggs forming inside.


 OMG it really works! That’s amazing. Yes I definitely see it. I’m going to have to try that.



talkenlate04 said:


> The only problem now is I can' get my quarter back I think she claimed it as hers and is webbing on it.


Haha that’s a riot. Hmmm You should think about keeping your cash and jewels in her tank. No one would ever rob you with her on guard  

She’s a beauty. Good luck with her as well


----------



## Tunedbeat

Ryan, when did you get a D80? 
And, i didn't know you were into avics, thought they were too hairy for ya.  
Anyways, great photos and Ts. :clap:


----------



## Talkenlate04

I got the D80 and then the 105mm macro lens in the last few weeks, actually the body I have had over a month the macro around two weeks. I am loving it. I just need that bracket flash to get the best pics I can with the macro. I will never regret putting money into this camera.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Tinkering with my new flash.*


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Getting the hang of it.*


----------



## TarantulaLV

I hate you...................... in a good way.


----------



## AneesasMuse

Fantastic pics, Ryan!   

I can't get over that T. blondi _maybe_ being gravid with all the roaches she had in front of her in that one pic.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*and a few more.*


----------



## Tunedbeat

Once again, great pics!
Though, i think they are underexposed, your F/stop is too high.


----------



## Talkenlate04

I am still fiddling with it, but if I lower the F stop your depth of focus will drop off sharply, all you will get is clear eyes or where ever else you chose to focus. The higher the F stop the deeper the depth of focus. But with this new ring flash I am still messing with the shutter speeds and such, ill get there eventually.
Ill post an example of Low F stop, and high F stop here in a minute.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Low F Stop,






High F Stop,


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Fresh Molt@!!!!*


----------



## _bob_

great photos ryan ;P


----------



## RottweilExpress

That genic is pretty round for being freshly molted! Same here though, haha. Can't stop feeding her, and she can't stop eating


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## Talkenlate04

*Some molts*


----------



## Anastasia

great pics!, love that moss!!!


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## Talkenlate04

Anastasia said:


> great pics!, love that moss!!!


Thanks! I started using more moss from around my area and I must admit I think they like it!


----------



## Doezsha

Awesome pics,all of your Ts are looking good :worship:


----------



## verry_sweet

Your pictures are very detailed. I keep drooling over your P. regalis female, she’s gorgeous I just love the color on her.

I also use a lot of moss so if I make an order from you in the future I’ll order a bag


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Formosa Mating Take #1*

There was one really good insert, but man were they mean to eachother. The female even though she was responding was striking at the male when ever he got close. And when he went in for the insert I just put the camera down because they fell to the ground in a ball of legs and I though for sure someone was getting killed. but nothing doing they are both AOK and resting in seperate tanks.       The lighting on these kinda sucks but they were sitting next to eachother for hours then in a minutes time the mood must have changed because they got down to business in a hurry!
Enjoy the pics.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Had a molt last night too.*

My very first T molted last night. She will be 16 this Nov. Enjoy.


----------



## syndicate

nice shots of the formoso mating man!glad to see my guy gettin busy heh


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Ahh getting to know you!!!!!!*


----------



## Graz

wow some great shots!
Lovely spids :]


----------



## TarantulaLV

A handsome pair indeed! Nicely done. I bet getting those two to sit still without mortal combating each other was like walking a tight rope at Barnum & Bailey's.


----------



## Doezsha

As always nice pics mate :clap:


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Ornata making her Sac.*

I really tried to get some night time shots. So here is what I got.


----------



## verry_sweet

Oh how exciting. Congrats and good luck!!!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Two molts,*


----------



## funnylori

Sweet ornata pics! The eggs look so gooey! 

The metallica molting is really cool too, and I can't belive that versicolor's color!


----------



## Tunedbeat

Do you crop your images from full size?
Because they don't look as sharp, as they are detailed. 

And, congrats on your molts! 
:clap:


----------



## Talkenlate04

No cropping, I have been shooting at max ISO of 200 and an F stop anywhere from 30-50. I move the F stop up and down till I hit a point where I think it might be washed out to much. I am still learning. This camera is a beast.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Opps I had not moved the shutter speed back to normal from the night pics I took last night. Well that explains that.   :wall:


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Took a few more today.*


----------



## funnylori

How big is that irminia male? He isn't ultimate yet right? Do you know when they go dimorphic?


----------



## P. Novak

funnylori said:


> How big is that irminia male? He isn't ultimate yet right? Do you know when they go dimorphic?


I'll answer this, I don't know about the size, but that male in the picture isn't mature, and they go diphormic on their ultimate molt. 

I hope you don't mind me answering Ryan, Great pics btw!


----------



## Talkenlate04

Sure answer away lol. The male in the picture is only 3" Maybe 3.5".


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Messing with my new Photo program.*

I picked up Photoshop Elements 6 today. And with some tinkering I came up with this picture. This program looks like it's going to be a ton of fun!


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## syndicate

nice shots man!that miranda looks great.looks lke your pics are improving.levels look alot better


----------



## Talkenlate04

Thanks man! It's a great learning experience that is for sure. I will never regret the money I put into this camera.  
Now the photo program that was more just for fun to add things like borders.


----------



## Tunedbeat

Looking good, i like the borders.
Your pics are improving also, lighting is good, sharp and detailed. 
Nice job.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Two freshly molted girls!!!*


----------



## Anastasia

beautiful just beautiful :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Rochelle

The pics look awesome, Ryan!
I think it's sooooo cute how the slings look like they have "bed head" when the shots are so close up.....
aaaawwwwwww.......


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Few more.*

My blondi is really packing some junk in the trunk !!!    







The Formosa is adding to her hide of webbing.







And they are not Ts but they feed my Ts,


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Ornata Mommy.*

She is doing so well we are on day 7.


----------



## Anastasia

yuam, those sum good lookin roaches  
what are they eating, look like a banana?
I gatta start roaches my self, so got tired of crix


----------



## Talkenlate04

Yep a banana, it lasted all of 15 minutes. It put up a great fight but they won. That is what happens when you forget to feed them for a week.  :wall:


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## Talkenlate04

This fatty took her dinner and ran back into her hide.













Hmm one more of Mommy.







And my Genic in premolt, (again)


----------



## funnylori

Ooh you genic looks awesome! Male or female? Mine's a male, not ultimate...


----------



## Talkenlate04

Yep, I have a male too. Maybe I'll try and get a female. He is still pretty small. Problem is they have zillions of pin head like babies. lol I don't know if I am up for that.


----------



## Anastasia

talkenlate04 said:


> Yep, I have a male too. Maybe I'll try and get a female. He is still pretty small. Problem is they have zillions of pin head like babies. lol I don't know if I am up for that.


sure u are, lol
der wuz before, a one smithi to everyone, follow by 2 genic's (just gatto have it, lol)


----------



## Talkenlate04

It would only take one breeding to GIVE everyone a Genic lol.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Ok more more more.*

My P. Pederseni Mating pair needed a snack.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*P. Metallica hangin out.*


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Regalis Mating pics.*











































Insert







Cleaning his palp













Back home she goes,







Evidence of the deed.


----------



## funnylori

That is some pretty strong evidence! I should have checked the versi's that I put together tonight. I had such an excellent view of the palps inserting. I was too enraptured to get the camera. 

What I can't get over is how it looks blue! It almost reminds me of hemolymph. Very cool.


----------



## butch4skin

That blondi looks happy as hell, like she just ate a small dog. How big is she?


----------



## Talkenlate04

She is about 9", and very gravid. I have my fingers crossed this time that she does not eat her sac. She was bred about 2 weeks after her last molt and it was a great long session so I hope she gives me some young!

Ill go take an update picture.... she is so so massive.


----------



## Talkenlate04

She is about 9", and very gravid. I have my fingers crossed this time that she does not eat her sac. She was bred about 2 weeks after her last molt and it was a great long session so I hope she gives me some young!

Ill go take an update picture.... she is so so massive.


----------



## Talkenlate04

She is about 9", and very gravid. I have my fingers crossed this time that she does not eat her sac. She was bred about 2 weeks after her last molt and it was a great long session so I hope she gives me some young!

Ill go take an update picture.... she is so so massive.


----------



## Talkenlate04

She is about 9", and very gravid. I have my fingers crossed this time that she does not eat her sac. She was bred about 2 weeks after her last molt and it was a great long session so I hope she gives me some young!


----------



## funnylori

Whoa, you quadruple posted...


----------



## Talkenlate04

funnylori said:


> Whoa, you quadruple posted...


I did? Where?


----------



## funnylori

Here in this thread. Count the top post on this page, and I think it was the last three posts on the last page. They are all the same. Or, I'm going crazy and need to go to bed...


----------



## Talkenlate04

I am just staying up then driving to the WA show. 
Here is my fatty Rosea who came out to fight with the water dish when it was being filled.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Close up from the Regalis breeding.*

Interesting huh. I almost think the male is depositing a pouch of sperm instead of just sperm by itself.


----------



## Anastasia

Awesome! looks like u having breeding factory at home


----------



## MindUtopia

That is a fatty rosea!  And I love your P. formosa!  One of the few pokies I really like...why don't I have one of those?


----------



## Talkenlate04

*New additions.*

  And the collection grows some more.


----------



## †-MarK-†

Oh gorgeus fimbriatus ! i wish i would have one :worship:


----------



## funnylori

Your boehmei pictures hurt my eyes... It really burns an image in my brain. I can't wait for mine to get that big.


----------



## Talkenlate04

funnylori said:


> Your boehmei pictures hurt my eyes... It really burns an image in my brain. I can't wait for mine to get that big.


I know what you mean~! I was looking at her for an hour or so all the way home because she seems to bright! The MM made a sperm web too so once she seems settled ill pair them up. She has already taken to her hide and ate a roach, (not that she needed it!) she has some junk in the trunk already.


----------



## syndicate

talkenlate04 said:


> Interesting huh. I almost think the male is depositing a pouch of sperm instead of just sperm by itself.


   
interesting man


----------



## Anastasia

syndicate said:


> interesting man


  aren you under age lookin at that


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Smithi mating*


----------



## Talkenlate04

*He cheated and used the coconut as leverage*

Next pairing I am taking that hide out so the size diff can be more obvious. The pairing went well till the end, she tried her best to rip all his legs off and I had to come to his rescue.


----------



## verry_sweet

talkenlate04 said:


> Next pairing I am taking that hide out so the size diff can be more obvious. The pairing went well till the end, she tried her best to rip all his legs off and I had to come to his rescue.


Ha if you take that hide out he’s not going to have a chance in hell to lift her up. That poor little man is having to use her hide as a step stool. It must be so embarrassing for him.


----------



## Anastasia

talkenlate04 said:


> Next pairing I am taking that hide out so the size diff can be more obvious. The pairing went well till the end, she tried her best to rip all his legs off and I had to come to his rescue.


yep, TG fer you, boys should stick together 
hope u felling better, hun


----------



## Talkenlate04

Ofcourse I had to save him lol, if he had not used the coconut for leverage I am not to sure he could have lifted her up! 

I am feeling ok...... still have a fever though but only a 101 now. :8o


----------



## Anastasia

talkenlate04 said:


> Ofcourse I had to save him lol, if he had not used the coconut for leverage I am not to sure he could have lifted her up!
> 
> I am feeling ok...... still have a fever though but only a 101 now. :8o


That wuz alot of woman fer That little guy, well he managed it
keepin fingers cross now


----------



## Talkenlate04

*The Smithi were dancing too!*

Third Smithi female has been mated now as well.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*And my minatrix molted. Still unsexed.*


----------



## TarantulaLV

talkenlate04 said:


> I am feeling ok...... still have a fever though but only a 101 now. :8o


Well if you had listened to me when this crap started you would not be pushing 103 right now but nooooooo.....you'd rather "die than be cold".  Stubborn :wall:


----------



## Talkenlate04

There was no way I was going to take a cold bath. And you are right i'd rather die then be cold. ;P Besides you don't starting losing brain cells till what 104?


----------



## TarantulaLV

talkenlate04 said:


> There was no way I was going to take a cold bath. And you are right i'd rather die then be cold. ;P Besides you don't starting losing brain cells till what 104?


Very well then sir!  I refuse to be sucked into this again I am going to bed!! GOODNIGHT!!!!!!


----------



## Talkenlate04

If you had not locked yourself out of your house you would not be up so late, so don't blame me sir


----------



## TarantulaLV

talkenlate04 said:


> If you had not locked yourself out of your house you would not be up so late, so don't blame me sir


    I am really done now!!


----------



## Talkenlate04

TarantulaLV said:


> I am really done now!!


Spare keys only work when you can remember where you hid them.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Some mating going on tonight.*


----------



## funnylori

Is that a freshly molted dubia in there?


----------



## Talkenlate04

Freshly killed actually. It was funny because the MM was tapping, and the female was responding while holding the roach in her fangs. She put it down long enough to have about 15 inserts then picked it right back up like nothing happened.


----------



## funnylori

Wow. Talk about eating in bed.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*My two big 7"+ Ornata's just got a boy friend.*

Hope he is up to the challange.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Ornata sac in great condition!*


----------



## Talkenlate04

*New arrival!*


----------



## Talkenlate04

*One more before bed.*


----------



## †-MarK-†

Very nice ! How many P.metallica's do you have now ?

Oh and you got 143 eggs of P.ornata if you didn't count them yet hehe .Good luck with them .


----------



## Talkenlate04

I have 4 now.....

143?    Really? I counted a few times last night and got 142..... maybe I was tired.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Eggs with legs on day 18!*


----------



## fartkowski

Awsome macro shots.
I love the eggs with legs pictures.
They are so adorable.


----------



## Talkenlate04

They are very cute when they are this small! Most of them have popped now. I imagine before I get home today they will all be popped into eggs with legs.


----------



## Lorgakor

Wow that is one fat little _P. metallica_! Cute little bugger. Congrats on the eggs with legs, those are fantastic pictures!


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## Doezsha

Stunning pic and I love the zoomed in windows:clap:


----------



## Talkenlate04

Thank you sir, I had some time to tinker a little with this photo program I have. And I like what I am seeing.


----------



## Doezsha

talkenlate04 said:


> Thank you sir, I had some time to tinker a little with this photo program I have. And I like what I am seeing.


witch program if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Talkenlate04

Photoshop elements #6


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Here is another fun one.*


----------



## Doezsha

talkenlate04 said:


> Photoshop elements #6


coo, your pics are looking good bro.keep up the good work :clap:


----------



## Talkenlate04

Thanks again.................  Ill get better. 
But learning is so much fun!


----------



## cristal7901

Wow I love those pics. I need to get a new camera.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*tinkering some more.*


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Ornata*


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Some more.*


----------



## TarantulaLV

Very nice as always dude! :clap:


----------



## thedude

nice!!...


----------



## Doezsha

Your photography is off the hook, your the man


----------



## dragontears

what's the focusing distance with that lens?  I mean, how close do you have to be to your T's to get pics that crisp?


----------



## Talkenlate04

dragontears said:


> what's the focusing distance with that lens?  I mean, how close do you have to be to your T's to get pics that crisp?


With your slings I am about 12-18" back for a full body shot, 4-10" for a close up. For juvies and adults 4-5' for a full body and 1-2' for a close up. I am estimating off the top of my head so give or take some.


----------



## funnylori

dragontears said:


> what's the focusing distance with that lens?  I mean, how close do you have to be to your T's to get pics that crisp?


He's shooting with a Nikon. It's a dark dark place you're going there...  A whole different setup, different lenses... 

Hehe. I'd cheat and get one of those nifty lens converters if I really wanted the lens so I could put it on my Canon.


----------



## butch4skin

talkenlate04 said:


>


That's one sexy animal


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Few random pics.*

Well we have the battle between a A. Minatrix and a roach, an Avic Versicolor, and one Ornata egg that did not pop.


----------



## LittleGiRLy

Beautiful pictures! Well done :clap: :clap:


----------



## dragontears

funnylori said:


> He's shooting with a Nikon. It's a dark dark place you're going there...  A whole different setup, different lenses...
> 
> Hehe. I'd cheat and get one of those nifty lens converters if I really wanted the lens so I could put it on my Canon.



lol  I knew he was shooting Nikon, I was just curious.  

I love that last pic with the egg that didn't pop!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*I just like this one.*


----------



## TarantulaLV

Hmmmm that is a mighty large roach you fed that Minatrix.  Trying to save time during feeding? Of course you are! :? Nice shots!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*For Fun.*


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Gravid Female Regalis Photo Shoot.*


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Gravid Ornata Photo shoot.*


----------



## funnylori

:drool: She's georgous!


----------



## Talkenlate04

She tried to bite my face off on that last picture. I was trying to shoe her back into her tank and she turned and said what the heck do you think you are doing Ill go when I want to


----------



## funnylori

She didn't try very hard... Her fangs are still tucked in.  We got an A. versicolor to flare at us yesterday. Now that was cute! Ornata flaring = scary.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Well my camera lens was to close so when I snapped the picture she struck at the lens and I felt legs brush my fingers so that was close enough for me!


----------



## TarantulaLV

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## funnylori

talkenlate04 said:


> Well my camera lens was to close so when I snapped the picture she struck at the lens and I felt legs brush my fingers so that was close enough for me!


I'm sure glad it wasn't me!


----------



## clearlysaid

Daaaaang, Ryan... you're so lucky.  Your ts are absolutely stunning and I am supremely jealous of your camera/photography skills.

:clap:


----------



## Talkenlate04

clearlysaid said:


> Daaaaang, Ryan... you're so lucky.  Your ts are absolutely stunning and I am supremely jealous of your camera/photography skills.
> 
> :clap:


Why thank you sir. 3/4 of my photo thread is crap but I am learning and gettting better slowly.


----------



## syndicate

sick macro shots of that ornata man!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Only one today, Im tired.*


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Not the best but still cool.*

On my way into work today I brought my camera, and in the foggy cold dark weather managed to snap off a few pics before I had to start my shift. I did not have a ton of time to fiddle with it, and pitch dark pictures can be a challenge but I think they still came out cool!


----------



## verry_sweet

Wow I love the last set of pictures :clap:


----------



## Talkenlate04

Why thank you. I wish I had more time to fiddle with the setup and get it more clear. But I was running late, and I had about 10 people stairing at me like I was nuts. Lol I mean who takes pictures of spider webs at 530am in 35 degree foggy dark weather lol. 


ME ME ME


----------



## dragontears

are the second and third pictures crops of the first one?  I keep intending to go out and take spiderweb shots, but I like being warm.


----------



## Talkenlate04

No they are all different pics. But 2 and 3 are zoomed in some. I was just goofing off first thing in the morning.


----------



## funnylori

We had the best webs on Halloween, and of course I left the camera at home. Your photos are awesome as usual.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Thank you :worship:  I am trying to take some pics of my female smithi but she has just haired me in the face so we are taking a time out.


----------



## stk5m

Wow Ryan! Your photography skills are impressive! I love how spider webs look after a morning mist.:clap: :clap:


----------



## Tunedbeat

It's wonderful how Ts can introduce you to something new.  
I think you have a knack for macro photography. :}


----------



## Talkenlate04

> I think you have a knack for macro photography.


I had done weddings before, (will never again, to much stress) But my F5 Nikon film camera got stolen. :8o So I took a break from photography for a few years. But glad to be back in it again. 

It took me a while to learn the ropes with this new camera but I think I am just about there now. It's awesome taking pictures of a creature that can me so vivid and detailed. The murge of hobbies is awesome indeed!


----------



## tacoma0680

Man you have a nice Cam great pics love those I might bring some of my Ts over for a photo shoot


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Getting a box with a T on your Birthday, Priceless!!!*


----------



## syndicate

happy b-day Ryan!nice present


----------



## Tunedbeat

Great present, happy birthday Ryan!!
:clap:


----------



## Anastasia

good looking Ghost  
and who even knew it :} 
Happy Birthday Ryan


----------



## Talkenlate04

Where ever you find those smilies you must share!   :worship:


----------



## Anastasia

sure


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Not Ts, but these I really liked.*

Took these leaving work the other day...... And I like how the looked so I thought I'd share.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Ornata Mating!*


----------



## funnylori

You caught the money shot again! Dang! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Talkenlate04

Yep this MM Ornata is a stud!


----------



## verry_sweet

The pictures you took of the mushroom and leaves are amazing!!! I especially like the mushroom shots :clap: 




On a side not I was watching CSI (or one of those shows) and they were using a camera that looked identical to yours in the crime lab…..Thought it was funny….especially after one of my guy friends burst out “did you see the efing flash on that camera? That’s sick!”

Point is you have a really sweet camera


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Had a photo shoot with my 6" Female Boehmei*


----------



## Talkenlate04

*MM Metallica*


----------



## TarantulaLV

Thank-you!! :clap: :clap: That Ornata male had me scared there for a minute. Now all we need is for Grey Poupon to step it up!!


----------



## Talkenlate04

Grey Poupon is older then this MM so I really think you have a MM that likes boys. ;P


----------



## syndicate

talkenlate04 said:


>


lol man very nice!u have some kind of hidden talent for photographing poecilotheria genitalia haha
nice metallica male.best luck with breeding those


----------



## Talkenlate04

syndicate said:


> lol man very nice!u have some kind of hidden talent for photographing poecilotheria genitalia haha
> nice metallica male.best luck with breeding those


Lol it's a good way to see that the deed was done! Sometimes when they meet it's so fast I don't see how he got it done, but he did!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Yayyyy*

One of my little P. Ornata slings is now a confirmed female, and my female B. Smithi is gravid!


----------



## funnylori

I can't wait for my boehmei get that good looking.  I love the silking photo.


----------



## Talkenlate04

It will be a long while but it's so worth it!


----------



## jbrd

*Nice pics !*

Awesome pics as always, i really like the mating sequence. :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## _Lange

Holy #@$%!!! You're shots are amazing talkenlate!!!!! I love it


----------



## Talkenlate04

Thank you sir!


----------



## pinkzebra

Excellent, excellent photos! They are so crisp and clear I feel like I am right there, not looking at a photo. I especially like the mushroom and spider web photos. Incredibly beautiful. Keep them coming!

Jen


----------



## Talkenlate04

Thank you very much! I am going to have to wait till spring time now, but I really can't wait to get some natural shots on my thread!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*My only Gbb molted and is sporting a Bigger body Lol.*


----------



## funnylori

Don't tempt me with those...  Too late.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Miranda Molted, Confirmed male.*


----------



## AubZ

Excellent pics Ryan.   Can't wait to get me a decent Camera.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Ornata slings are darkening up.*


----------



## ronin

Really incredibly beautiful pics Ryan.  Thanks for continually sharing these.  By the way, are you going to be offering up the P. ornatas?


----------



## Talkenlate04

I will be selling some of the P. Ornata yes. Just how many remains to be seen. But maybe 1/2 will be sold off when they are ready.


----------



## TarantulaLV

Your camera is amazing!! Look at the contrast in those eggs with legs pictures!


----------



## Talkenlate04

Im going to take a few more here later, those ones I just snapped free hand off the tri pod.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Few more of the slings*


----------



## AubZ

Wow, thanks Ryan.  They are coming along very nicely.


----------



## massmorels

Are those the ornatas? They're about to molt again.. nice!


----------



## Talkenlate04

They are indeed going to molt soon. Maybe Monday sometime or Sunday evening. Most of them are dark now and Ill take more pics later.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*MM Metallica making a sperm web.*

But he forgot where he left the sperm! He never loaded up.  Just kept going to the wrong side of the web :wall:


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Formoas mating pair.*

I got the insert in a picture! I never thought I would be able to do that! Tough shooting through glass but hey what can you do?


----------



## syndicate

very nice man!some awesome shots
my male is not messing round hehe.hes traveled some serious miles


----------



## Tunedbeat

Great photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## AubZ

T Porn @ it's best. lol

Great pics Ryan.   How about some more of them lil eggs with legs.


----------



## Talkenlate04

AubZ said:


> T Porn @ it's best. lol
> 
> Great pics Ryan.   How about some more of them lil eggs with legs.


I'll get some more eggs with legs pics when I get home tonight. They are all dark now so it looks awesome.


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## _bob_

great shots. i love how deflated she is =P


----------



## AubZ

Damn fine pics Ryan.  I can't believe the detail your pulling with some of these pics.  WOW!!!


----------



## Talkenlate04

Thank you sir  :worship:


----------



## TarantulaLV

AubZ said:


> Damn fine pics Ryan.  I can't believe the detail your pulling with some of these pics.  WOW!!!


I agree!! :clap:


----------



## fartkowski

Man, your pictures just keep getting better and better


----------



## AubZ

Hopefully we will get some more today.


----------



## funnylori

D A N G . . . Those are the BEST photos yet.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*They should start molting again later today or tomorrow.*


----------



## Truff135

Wow, that is just amazing.  You can see their features starting to appear, little tiny spinerettes, bitty little fangs, and is that the hair I see on the abdomens?  I've never seen anything like that, those are just incredible!  I want to hug them all LOL.  Those are p.ornata's you said?  Do all t slings get that metallic-looking sheen to them on their legs or is that a species-specific coloring?  Well wait, you did say that they were about to molt so nevermind.  Make sure to post some post-molt pics, I love to see how your little guys are coming along.  I need to get a camera like that.  I have a digital right now which is OK, I got it about two years ago as a wedding gift.  Its "digital macro" setting is laughable though, it doesn't utilize the flash so no matter what speed it's set at, they all come out blurry.  I've been wanting a decent camera for a long time now, just never could justify spending the money but now that I have t's, I think I may look into getting one.
Anyhow, thanks for the amazing pics Ryan! :clap:


----------



## Rochelle

OMG!  How can they BE that creepy-cute???
Like truff said...I wanna hug them all.!  xxxxxx
Excellent pictures.....


----------



## TarantulaLV

Dude!!! Impressive Shots. Without further ado--Let me advance this thead to the top of the list again where it belongs!  :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Bob

Great photos Ryan.  Looks like you are doing some serious breeding !!!! I like the P. Metalica myself.............:} 

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## Talkenlate04

*some shots of my Rufilata*


----------



## Tunedbeat

Man, that Rufilata is a beaut!
Nice show.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Thank you sir, she just molted and I am trying to hook her up with a mate! She is a MONSTER!!!!


----------



## AlainL

I'm jealous and I will never look at your picture thread again
seriously, these are the best photos I ever seen:clap: :worship:


----------



## Talkenlate04

Very kind words sir thank you.:worship:  I will work on getting better in the future as well.


----------



## Truff135

Stunning, absolutely stunning.  I love the close-up's of the eyes, they're so tiny you usually can't see them in such detail with just the naked eye.  And what do you mean, "get better"?  That's like trying to make Gramma's Super Chunky Epic Chocolate Chip Cookie better!  It's nigh impossible!  Just admit that you rock :worship:


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Might as well post these too.*

G. Rosea sac that went bad and was buried by the female in the first 24 hours.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*The first 1st instar Ornata has emerged!*


----------



## Austin S.

Man those eyes look wicked!


----------



## funnylori

Sick dude. That sac was nasty! But that first ornata is a cutie!


----------



## Talkenlate04

Austin S. said:


> Man those eyes look wicked!


That last picture they do look kinda evil huh. 



> Sick dude. That sac was nasty!


Yep pretty nasty!


----------



## AubZ

talkenlate04 said:


> Very kind words sir thank you.:worship:  I will work on getting better in the future as well.


I commend you on your Modesty Sir. :clap: :clap: :clap: 

But seriously, how much better can you get???:?


----------



## Talkenlate04

This morning tons more had molted so I will add more pics when I get home in a little while.


----------



## AubZ

Can't wait.  Never seen pics like those before.  really amazing.


----------



## funnylori

Do you have a live feed of the status of your bug room going to you whenever you are out?


----------



## thedude

talkenlate04 said:


> G. Rosea sac that went bad and was buried by the female in the first 24 hours.



in the infamous words of moon unit zappa, "grody, grody to the max, fur sure"


----------



## Talkenlate04

funnylori said:


> Do you have a live feed of the status of your bug room going to you whenever you are out?


I should do that more. Lol I missed a ton of molts while at work today. :8o  But I have some great pics I am uploading right now!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Molting by the dozen!*


----------



## Tunedbeat

Awesome, awesome, 
so when do i get my freebie?


----------



## Talkenlate04

Tunedbeat said:


> Awesome, awesome,
> so when do i get my freebie?


Well I have two other bred females, and a third female to mate maybe on the way.   So we might get the freebie and or firesale stage soon if I can't handle the outburst of slings.


----------



## froggyman

that MM p.metallica has got to be the most gorgeous t ive seen!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Fatty getting Fatty.*


----------



## problemchildx

WOAH! Nice one there.. I see lots of legs coming from her


----------



## thirtysixwood

Thats what I'm talking about.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*A subfusca molted a confirmed girl!!!!*


----------



## funnylori

Your blondi is going to explode!  

Ooohh... Subfusca... :drool:


----------



## Talkenlate04

The blondi is indeed getting quite fat. I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## Tunedbeat

How big is that subfusca? 
She looks gorgeous.
:drool:


----------



## Talkenlate04

I did not measure her but I am guessing just under 3" She is stunning. She got a lot darker and more striking with this last molt.


----------



## Tunedbeat

I think, mines should be close to that size when they molt, they are currently 2 1/2".  Hopefully, i will get atleast one female out of the four.


----------



## Talkenlate04

I think I got lucky the first try, I think I have one female highland, and one small maybe male that can be her future mate. I hope. If not we have to keep in touch so we can swap if one has the other.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Aren't they cute?!*


----------



## TarantulaLV

:clap: :clap: :clap: :worship: :worship: :worship: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Talkenlate04

*My Brachypemla Baumgarteni.*

I had to clean her tank because the expected time frame for a sac to be made is coming fast, so I took this time to snap a few pictures of my fat girl!


----------



## Tunedbeat

Looks like she will be giving you a nice big sac soon, good luck!
I've never seen an adult sized one before, thanks.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*P. Pulcher in premolt.*


----------



## ParabuthusKing

Brachypemla Baumgarteni....Oh my goodness.. shes beautifull.. put me in line for a sling or two if you are selling any..


----------



## AubZ

Great pics of the P pulchra.  Def on my wanted list.

How are the lil slings doing?


----------



## Apophis

Man, I need to check out this thread more often!
Amazing pix mate! :worship: :worship:


----------



## AubZ

We want more Ryan.


----------



## Talkenlate04

AubZ said:


> We want more Ryan.


And more you shale have...... I brought my P. Metallica sling and my P. Tigris sling to work today along with my camera. Both should molt today so I should be ready!
I am going to guess she will flip over before 10am my time. She is working on her hammock now.


----------



## AubZ

Cool, I can't wait for the awesome pics.

Don't forget updates on all your lil babies there.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Ok I was off a little on the Metallica. She is finishing up her mat now. Lol at least I picked the right day to bring her to work.


----------



## Tunedbeat

talkenlate04 said:


> Ok I was off a little on the Metallica. She is finishing up her mat now. Lol at least I picked the right day to bring her to work.


Awesome, i watched my P.met web up today also.  
It took her 5hours to make, then another two to pop her carapace.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Tunedbeat said:


> Awesome, i watched my P.met web up today also.
> It took her 5hours to make, then another two to pop her carapace.


Mine is only 2" right now so I hope it does not take that long!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*More shots of the Ornata Babies*

They are still tough to take pictures of but I think I am getting better. They are getting some nice color to!


----------



## AubZ

Thank you sir.   When will you be seperating them?


----------



## Talkenlate04

I think I want to get some shots of them together at 2nd instar, so they are going to remain together a while longer. I think I have about 40 days or so before I seperate them.


----------



## AubZ

So do you let them eat each other??


----------



## Talkenlate04

AubZ said:


> So do you let them eat each other??


Oh heck no. There will be none of that!   This is my first Ornata sac and they will be separated well before they ever think of eating their brothers and sisters.


----------



## AubZ

But won't they start feeding now?


----------



## Talkenlate04

No not till the next molt. On the next molt they will have some color as well.


----------



## AubZ

So at 1st instar they don't eat?  Only from 2nd???


----------



## Talkenlate04

Eggs, eggs with legs (post embryo), 1st instar, 2 instar, and a few days to a few weeks after 2nd instar they will begin to hunt for food and start eating.

So yes they only eat at 2nd instar not 1st.


----------



## AubZ

talkenlate04 said:


> Eggs, eggs with legs (post embryo), 1st instar, 2 instar, and a few days to a few weeks after 2nd instar they will begin to hunt for food and start eating.
> 
> So yes they only eat at 2nd instar not 1st.


Thanks for the Info.

I posted this on another thread, but no one seemed to respond.  How about you help me out on it seeing as you have first hand experience.

I have heard of breeders out there that do the following : They keep all the newly hatched slings together for a while. Then lets say he had 50 eggs, he would now have about 30 or so slings to seperate and sell. The reason they do this is to let the weaker T's be eaten rather than be sold and die.

I take it that this is BS??


----------



## Talkenlate04

I know keepers that keep the young together, but with proper feeding they don't have that many losses. Like for example they might house 50 Regalis slings together for a few months as they are being sold, in the end maybe 1 or 2 get ate, but with food being present for them all the time deaths like that are low. 

I actually plan on keeping groups of 5 together while they are will be waiting to be sold.


----------



## AubZ

Cool.   How many days roughly will it take from 1st Instar to 2nd Instar?


----------



## Talkenlate04

30-40 depending on the temps they are kept at. The warmer they are the faster they will molt. I keep mine between 78-80.


----------



## AubZ

Thanks Ryan.

I just found out that my supplier will be getting me my fem G rosea and she has already been mated.   I can't wait to experience the whole breeding thing.   I will be mating a friends fem with my Male and again with my fem.

Thanks for all the great tips.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Ohhh boy.*

One of my BIG BIG Ornata girls just molted. I got to see the whole thing. She also has two MM's to meet and greet with when she is ready! Check her out!


----------



## funnylori

Okay! That is it! Between you and Renee... I must MUST have an Ornata now... Now if only my girls would lay a sac so I could arrainge a trade of some sorts...


----------



## Talkenlate04

funnylori said:


> Okay! That is it! Between you and Renee... I must MUST have an Ornata now... Now if only my girls would lay a sac so I could arrainge a trade of some sorts...


Oh my 1st instar slings will be ready soon for sale


----------



## problemchildx

How soon.. damn I need some money 

Congrats again though, she is beautiful. 
And damn I really need a real camera :wall:


----------



## Talkenlate04

problemchildx said:


> How soon.. damn I need some money
> 
> Congrats again though, she is beautiful.
> And damn I really need a real camera :wall:


Late Dec early Jan they will be ready I think. I think I want to get one meal in their bellies before I send them to their new homes.


----------



## Tunedbeat

Great pics, looks like you've been adding photos everyday.  
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Truff135

problemchildx said:


> How soon.. damn I need some money
> 
> Congrats again though, she is beautiful.
> And damn I really need a real camera :wall:


I know what you mean, my camera is pretty pooey as well.  
I was trying to get some macro pics of one of my a.seemani females because she had her legs pulled up in a neat way that really showed off her white stripes but my "macro" setting is laughable at best. :wall:


----------



## fartkowski

Awsome pictures again Ryan.
I almost felt like was there watching the molt.


----------



## Fenrir

Nice pics love the resolution and color. Are her fangs bleeding in the close ups?


----------



## Talkenlate04

Fenrir said:


> Nice pics love the resolution and color. Are her fangs bleeding in the close ups?


No no they are not bleeding. That's how she looks when she is all soft like that from a molt.


----------



## PoPpiLLs

talkenlate04 the ornata slings are looking amazing your photography skills are amazing also I cant wait until the hit second instar. You know I'm kicking my self for not doing a breeding loan, but I had a bad experience with my first breeding loan  I know now who to loan out my mature males to now .


----------



## TarantulaLV

She is a pretty girral!!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Ornata Post molt.*

Man she is beautiful. Here are a few shots of the girl that molted yesterday.


----------



## tony77tony77

love your pictures dude, keep up the good work. :clap:


----------



## AlainL

Omg Ryan, these pics are incredible.


----------



## Talkenlate04

carpetpython said:


> Omg Ryan, these pics are incredible.





tony77tony77 said:


> love your pictures dude, keep up the good work. :clap:


Thank you both, I am enjoying learning, and having people to show them to.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Some shots of my little goobers.*

I love when they clump together like this. All those slings are webbing and sitting on top of each other it's really something to see.


----------



## Austin S.

Man I have to say I admire your work with that camera. The pics look great, and those slings don't look too shabby either!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*One of my gravid Regalis.*

She got her tank cleaned very well today because she should be giving me a sac soon. So while she was out I snapped some pics. Including a picture of the eggs in her abdomen!


----------



## TarantulaLV

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Another molt!*

Man she is stunning. :clap: Here is one before shot, and the rest are all molting pics.


----------



## AubZ

I think that you officially hold the record for most compliments and praise.

I really don't know how many more times I can say "Brilliant".   AWESOME PICS!!!

I noticed the lil bit of red near the bottom of the fangs.  Similar to the green/black of your Ornata.   Well taken Sir.


----------



## AubZ

And she is looking really stunning.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Thank you   I seem to be catching a few molts lately. Never gets boring.


----------



## AubZ

Yeah, I know what you mean.

Keep em coming.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Monster Monster!!!!!*

She decided to give her own self guided tour.   But I still got some fun shots.


----------



## _bob_

holy crapa that is huge.

That would be funny if your girlfriend swung the door open and it landed on you. I bet you would scream like a little girl.


----------



## TarantulaLV

_bob_ said:


> holy crapa that is huge.
> 
> That would be funny if your girlfriend swung the door open and it landed on you. I bet you would scream like a little girl.


Yeah right!  That will never happen. She knows the rules! Ryan does not mess around when it comes to the T room!


----------



## _bob_

LOL, I bet he gave her a good whooping when she knocked over all those eggs


----------



## Talkenlate04

_bob_ said:


> LOL, I bet he gave her a good whooping when she knocked over all those eggs


I did not have to whip her, she ran to the backyard like a cat when pisses on the floor, and did not come back inside till she knew her life was not endanger anymore.   

Do you have any idea how long it took to pick up 2000+ smithi slings that were 1st instar off the wood floor with water and a tooth pick?  :wall:


----------



## AubZ

Wow, when did that happen Ryan?

Very nice pics of the Pokie.


----------



## Sabatta

Incredible pictures!  You could sell them to National Geographic.
Any updates on the T Blondi?


----------



## Talkenlate04

AubZ said:


> Wow, when did that happen Ryan?
> 
> Very nice pics of the Pokie.


That was back in March. It was a nightmare. All those slings are lucky to be alive. First she left the lid off the incubation setup in an 80 degree room when they were eggs. They were like that for 15 hours. Then a few months later she knocks the whole setup over.


----------



## AubZ

Damn.  That must have sucked.   Did you save the eggs??


----------



## Talkenlate04

AubZ said:


> Damn.  That must have sucked.   Did you save the eggs??


Well of course. I was still selling them right?


----------



## AubZ

Hehe.  Well at least you saved them.   My misses knows to leave the T's alone.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Oh pretty girl!*


----------



## xgrafcorex

have to say, i've never seen that stripe like coloration on the fangs right after a molt.  (in regards to your ornata female)  also, great pics!


----------



## gratian_666

nice thread


----------



## AubZ

Nice new additions Ryan.

Additons meaning pics.


----------



## xjak3yx

brilliant thread you have some beautiful Ts !!!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Couple more weeks to go.*

Then these little guys should be ready to start feeding!


----------



## funnylori

Oh the fuzzies! Think they'll be ready by new years?


----------



## Talkenlate04

It will be very close. But they should molt by then.


----------



## Lorgakor

Those Avic moult pics are fantastic Ryan!:clap:


----------



## DrAce

Quick question.  How many spiders do you actually have in your posession right now?

(Including an estimate of spiderlings.)


----------



## Talkenlate04

DrAce said:


> Quick question.  How many spiders do you actually have in your posession right now?
> 
> (Including an estimate of spiderlings.)


I have no idea. I have not counted in a while. I am on a Pokie kick right now too. Umm let’s see here. 30 adults or so, + 100 or so juvies, + maybe 400 slings. And I think I have 4 gravid Regalis, 1 gravid Ornata, 1 Gravid Blondi, maybe a few brachys but you never know till you know with those guys, they look fat and happy right now. My goal this year was to spread out more into other genus that I have never really messed with, and I sort of got there not really though. I just bought a ton of pokies.  
It’s always up and down though I buy and sell this and that, mostly buying lately though so my numbers are going back up now.


----------



## kitty_b

Talkenlate04 said:


> I have no idea. I have not counted in a while. I am on a Pokie kick right now too. Umm let’s see here. 30 adults or so, + 100 or so juvies, + maybe 400 slings. And I think I have 4 gravid Regalis, 1 gravid Ornata, 1 Gravid Blondi, maybe a few brachys but you never know till you know with those guys, they look fat and happy right now. My goal this year was to spread out more into other genus that I have never really messed with, and I sort of got there not really though. I just bought a ton of pokies.
> It’s always up and down though I buy and sell this and that, mostly buying lately though so my numbers are going back up now.


guess you love ramen


----------



## thedude

kitty_b said:


> guess you love ramen


lol, it's a staple diet in his household


----------



## Talkenlate04

thedude said:


> lol, it's a staple diet in his household


That and the dollar menu a McDonalds!  To bad they got rid of the bacon cheesburger for a $1 that was my favorite.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Few of my Avics.*

Here is the girl that molted earlier this week. And my Minatrix as well. Chunky butt!


----------



## Truff135

Can I request a picture?  I want to see a picture of a sling, any sling, eating a "drumstick" (cricket leg).  I don't know why but that would just be amusing to me.  :}


----------



## AubZ

Take your sick fetishes elsewhere


----------



## Truff135

AubZ said:


> Take your sick fetishes elsewhere


LOL, it's a "sick fetish" wanting to see a sling happy and healthy?  Mostly I just wanted to see a picture like that for a size comparison.  What part of the leg does the sling eat?  The whole thing?  Or only the "thigh" part...I know it sounds weird but for someone that's never seen a tarantula so small that it can only eat bits and pieces of a cricket, it's an interesting thing.  So, where's my picture?


----------



## Tunedbeat

Truff135 said:


> Can I request a picture?  I want to see a picture of a sling, any sling, eating a "drumstick" (cricket leg).  I don't know why but that would just be amusing to me.  :}


If you want to see a 1" sling eating a drumstick click here. 

I didn't want to post the pic in Ryan's thread, so i hope you don't mind.


----------



## Truff135

Tunedbeat said:


> If you want to see a 1" sling eating a drumstick click here.
> 
> I didn't want to post the pic in Ryan's thread, so i hope you don't mind.


Oh cool!  Thanks!  (That "drumstick" looks huge compared to your sling LOL).


----------



## Talkenlate04

Tunedbeat said:


> If you want to see a 1" sling eating a drumstick click here.
> 
> I didn't want to post the pic in Ryan's thread, so i hope you don't mind.


Ha that drumstick picture is awesome! I am glad you posted it because only roaches reside in my house so it would have been hard for me to get that drumstick shot!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Glad she molted and grew her missing leg back!*


----------



## babylon5girl

wow Nice Pic Talkenlate04 :worship: 
I Love It


----------



## Becky

Whats the first avic above Ryan? not the minatrix. Is it jst a sp. "Guyana"?


----------



## Talkenlate04

Becky said:


> Whats the first avic above Ryan? not the minatrix. Is it jst a sp. "Guyana"?


It was sold to me as an avic avic. So for now because she is so small I have no reason to think otherwise.

My adult female B. Albo is on her back so I will try to get some pics of her molting.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Ornata slings darkening for 2nd instar.*


----------



## AlainL

Wow, I love the minatrix shots:clap: and all the other one too


----------



## Talkenlate04

Yep I love the minatrix. I don't have to many avics, and the ones I do have are all slings so I can't wait for them to grow up! Of the two minatrix I do have I hope I get at least one female!


Something even cooler is the female that laid the babies in the pics above is laying in her molt hammock right now. So she will have completed the molt before her young are 2nd instar. And she has a date here already. =-)


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Just a few molts.*


----------



## Tunedbeat

Holy cow!!
Love the color on that ornata man.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Heck ya!    I'll give her a week or so and get some more pics once she is nice and hardened up. But wow she is the best looking one I have by far!

I still think it's interesting that she molted before her slings were 2nd instar. I doubt she would have done that if I left the sac with her. But still it's interesting.


----------



## Becky

How come you keep your albop on vermiculite? 

I had a minatrix spiderling that got dyskinetic syndrome and died  So i bought this beauty instead  

(Hope you don't mind me putting a pic up?)

Juvenile female Avicularia minatrix


----------



## †-MarK-†

That is the most beautiful ornata i have ever seen !! you'r so lucky :clap: And that curly hair looks a big girl . how big is she now ?


----------



## fartkowski

Damn Ryan, Really nice pictures.
I love looking at the pics of the slings. I didn't realize that ornata's had such beautiful colors.


----------



## CFNSmok.PL

Ryan, what a great pictures. Ornata is simply beautiful.

Smok.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Becky said:


> How come you keep your albop on vermiculite?


She had been moved so I could clean her tank, I got busy and never returned her. She had only been in there 3 days, and when I went in the T room to put her back into her tank there she was on her back!


----------



## tony77tony77

talkenlate04 where do you get your gravel from? I'm looking for some.  thanks!!!


----------



## Talkenlate04

It's not gravel, it's vermiculite. You can find it at garden stores just about anywhere.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Another girl getting fat!*

This girl was mated about 6 weeks ago and ever since then she has been gaining weight like crazy. Fingers crossed for some micro babies!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Last Photos of the Ornata's at 1st instar.*

These guys should be molting to 2nd instar tonight and tomorrow so here are a few more shots before they molt.


----------



## AubZ

Great pics again Ryan.   Can't wait for the 2nd instar pics.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Mommy of the slings in her new skin.*

I can't stop looking! She is by far the best looking Ornata I have!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*My new little ones.*


----------



## AubZ

Finally. They look really awesome Ryan.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Thank you. They are fuzzy little monsters. I just finished seperating them and my total is 122 with aboout 16 more that should molt over night. Thats 138 slings!


----------



## Becky

Fab result Ryan. The female ornata is yummy! Jesus wept! That fimbriatus is mahoooosively gravid! Surely she must be near to popping?? lol Beautiful spiders they are!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Ornata mommy mated again!*

Yep the girl that just gave me babies molted 5 days ago, and tonight she was tapping to the tapping of her mate next door so they got paired up tonight. It was one of the fastest pairings ever, the female and the male were in the mood big time! Here are a few pics.


----------



## Sabatta

I have never seen so many colors on one spider before.  I think I just made up my mind as to which pokie I'm going to get (I was leaning towards rufilata).


----------



## Fenrir

:drool:  woah... the colors... that ornata just convinced me i need one...


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Mated the Rufilata female tonight.*

The MM I just got made a sperm web a few hours after receiving him and the female is about a month past her molt so the got paired tonight. The female was such a nice girl to him!


















Seconds after the insert.


----------



## CFNSmok.PL

Very nice green color on your rufilata fem.

Smok.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Yep, yep. She is a monster! I also have a Poecilotheria Pederseni, and a Poecilotheria Regalis that are days away from dropping sacs.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Started feeding the Ornata slings.*

You can't tell all that well in this picture but the two on the sides are eating their own roaches, and the three on the ground they are all sharing a roach . I thought that was cool!


----------



## AubZ

Very Very Nice as Usual Ryan.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*My special Smithi.*


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Some night time pics with a flashlight.*


----------



## TarantulaLV

Those night time photos are spoooooooooky!!  An arachnophobes nightmare for sure.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*P. Miranda Molt, and she's a she!*


----------



## Anastasia

Awesome Miranda, 
one of mine turn green, I bet u dont have that happened to you ;P


----------



## Talkenlate04

*My Blondi being active.*


----------



## Apophis

That's looking very promising!  
Good luck!


----------



## funnylori

Oooh!!! Sending good sac dropping vibes your way!!!


----------



## fartkowski

Hey Ryan that's a cool tank you got your blondi in.
Did you make it yourself?
Good luck on the blondi eggsack.


----------



## xhexdx

Keep us updated on the sac for sure!  Great pictures on the entire thread, by the way.


----------



## Truff135

Sabatta said:


> I have never seen so many colors on one spider before.  I think I just made up my mind as to which pokie I'm going to get (I was leaning towards rufilata).


I think all of Ryan's pokies are brilliant.  I think he's feeding them some special roaches that no one else knows about, or slipping some food coloring into their water...;P


----------



## Morkelsker

OMG! The pictures are so nice, I like that!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Little minatrix slings eating, and a Regalis mad at me.*


----------



## Talkenlate04

*She is looking great. And that sac rivals a tennis ball!*

Look at all that hair on it!!!!!! I am scratching just looking at it.


----------



## TarantulaLV

That is a cute little group you have there.


----------



## mbreptiles

*Pictures*

Killer photography Ryan! Excuse me while I blame my camera for not taking as good as photos ( it couldn't be me! ).


----------



## Beardo

Wow.....now I am REALLY looking forward to getting my ornata sling! 

You've got an amazing collection and some awesome photos, Ryan.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Minatrix molt.*

She is good lookin!


----------



## TarantulaLV

ooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooo!! Moooooommmmmmieeeeeeee!!


----------



## Talkenlate04

She decided to bolt while I was filling her water dish, so here is one picture of her on the door.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Big time Prego.*


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## Talkenlate04

*Few molts and one Murder.*

Keep in mind when you see this Ornata picture that the MM is 6". You would never know it looking at this massive girl. 
One B.Annitha molted, and my female P. Fortis molted.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Rufilata molted confirmed female.*


----------



## kitty_b

> Keep in mind when you see this Ornata picture that the MM is 6".


that poor boy has his work cut out for him!


----------



## Talkenlate04

This must be the night of the Rufilata, I have had two females molt confirmed, and I have a male that should be going mature on me this molt on his back. To bad he does not have a date now......


----------



## Taki F&T

Damn this digital photography!!!!   It's my profession and everyone is taking pics as good as or better than mine :8o . Great pics, and just exactly how big is that ornata female  ?


----------



## Talkenlate04

Taki F&T said:


> Damn this digital photography!!!!   It's my profession and everyone is taking pics as good as or better than mine :8o . Great pics, and just exactly how big is that ornata female  ?


That Ornata girl is just a touch over 8"  
Here is a Rufilata girl that is getting there in size too.


----------



## Taki F&T

I have a rufilata which should be sexable next moult, can't wait!!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Minatrix molt, confirmed girl.....*

I think this might be my favorite avic species.


----------



## Truff135

That adult female rufilata is so gorgeous, I'd love to have one someday...
Did your big ornata munch the male???  Poor guy


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Tinkering with some natural light.*


----------



## Tunedbeat

Wow, each page of your thread contains 50mb worth of pictures.  
And, i just realized that your male P.ornata is being eaten by the female in those photos.   And, your natural lighting photos look good, though the white balance seems abit off.  Oh, let me know when you wanna get rid of that female P.rufilata.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Tunedbeat said:


> Wow, each page of your thread contains 50mb worth of pictures.
> And, i just realized that your male P.ornata is being eaten by the female in those photos.   And, your natural lighting photos look good, though the white balance seems abit off.  Oh, let me know when you wanna get rid of that female P.rufilata.


Ya I still have no idea what I am doing with the white balance. I just checked my camera and I think I had it on flash the whole time. Maybe next time I will switch it to indoor light and see what happens. I was using a UV spec light so it does look weird.

Yep the male got murdered. All that was left was a small grape sized ball of cud. :8o


----------



## Talkenlate04

*goofing off some more.*


----------



## Tarantula Lover

Wow, those are probably the best pictures i've seen. Keep them coming, how many sacs have you successfully hatched? 



James


----------



## Talkenlate04

Tarantula Lover said:


> Wow, those are probably the best pictures i've seen. Keep them coming, how many sacs have you successfully hatched?
> 
> 
> 
> James


Hey thanks! I am still trying to get the hang of a few settings and such on my camera, but it's fun learning! 

A few sacs here and there. I have a Regalis making her sac right now as we speak. If she slows down some she might be the first sac completed in 2008.   But something tells me she will be done sometime the afternoon of the 31st. Maybe not even that long. In 4 hours she went from barely anything to 90% done with the bottom of the bowl, so maybe she will be done before 
12pm. Pics of that to come ofcourse.


----------



## Tarantula Lover

Awsome, my A.laeta has had her sac for about 3 weeks now. Would you recommend pulling it or just leaving it with her? She's very defensive with it, and i think i see the eggs w/legs in there already..



James


----------



## Talkenlate04

Tarantula Lover said:


> Awsome, my A.laeta has had her sac for about 3 weeks now. Would you recommend pulling it or just leaving it with her? She's very defensive with it, and i think i see the eggs w/legs in there already..
> 
> 
> 
> James


You can take it (which I think is easier in the long run) or leave it with the mother till it hatches. Both are doable. Just remember if it hatches with the mother your going to have tons of fun wrangling up all those slings for seperating when it's time. And I would leave it with her at least another 15 days if you decide to take it the odds of it hatching out before then are not likely unless you really missed the date it was laid.


----------



## Tarantula Lover

so then I'm better off leaving it with her? Since i did miss the date it was laid?


----------



## Talkenlate04

Missing the laid date is not so bad so long as you can lay down a good guess and not be off by weeks or months. If you think it was laid a week ago for example, and it was really laid 8 weeks ago, you are really going to be caught off guard if it hatches way before you expect.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Ahh more babies.......*

She is a big fat girl and if this sac is good I expect it to be a big one!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Hard to shoot through the webbing and plexi but I tried.*


----------



## tikichick

Very nice shots! :clap:


----------



## Austin S.

That sac looks huge! Good luck with some slings!


----------



## Talkenlate04

Austin S. said:


> That sac looks huge! Good luck with some slings!


Oh she is a 7" girl so yes that sac is a very good size. I am hoping for 160, that is dreaming ofcourse but surely there is 140+ in there.


----------



## Arachno_Shack

Talkenlate04 said:


> Oh she is a 7" girl so yes that sac is a very good size. I am hoping for 160, that is dreaming ofcourse but surely there is 140+ in there.


Sweet! 
That really is a nice pic. BTW, I'm curious to what your 2007 sac count/ sling count is??? Mind sharing? 

Tim


----------



## Talkenlate04

I think I was at about 3000+ for the year. The two Smithi sacs accounted for 2000+ of that total though. Plus a B. Albo sac, Two Regalis sacs not counting the one I have now, an Ornata sac, and two C. Fasciatum sacs. I almost had a female P. Pederseni drop this year, but she is taking her time so she might be the first sac of 08. With 4 more bred P. Ornata, 2 P. Pederseni, 4 P. Regalis, 3 P. Formosa, 1 Rufilata, 1 C. Fimbriatus and about 7 brachy moms, this year could be a good one.


----------



## Arachno_Shack

Talkenlate04 said:


> I think I was at about 3000+ for the year. The two Smithi sacs accounted for 2000+ of that total though. Plus a B. Albo sac, Two Regalis sacs not counting the one I have now, an Ornata sac, and two C. Fasciatum sacs. I almost had a female P. Pederseni drop this year, but she is taking her time so she might be the first sac of 08. With 4 more bred P. Ornata, 2 P. Pederseni, 4 P. Regalis, 3 P. Formosa, 1 Rufilata, 1 C. Fimbriatus and about 7 brachy moms, this year could be a good one.



 


:clap: Give this man an award!!!!...lol...


----------



## Talkenlate04

Arachno_Shack said:


> :clap: Give this man an award!!!!...lol...


Well and my goal this year is to start keeping more of what I hatch so I can start relying on myself in the future for males and females to breed. It should be interesting but I think I might hit my limit this year number wise.


----------



## TarantulaLV

Talkenlate04 said:


> Well and my goal this year is to start keeping more of what I hatch so I can start relying on myself in the future for males and females to breed. It should be interesting but I think I might hit my limit this year number wise.


hehehehhe NEVER!!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Some shots of a newly confirmed Rufilata girl.*

I am still tinkering with natural lighting so bear with me i'll get there.


----------



## Talkenlate04

I think I am getting the hang of this no flash photography.


----------



## Apophis

Talkenlate04 said:


> I think I am getting the hang of this no flash photography.


I think you're right!  
Very nice P. pulcher! :worship:


----------



## Talkenlate04

Thank you Sir! Coming from you that is awesome! I did learn something with the Pulcher photo shoot. I have a VR lens, and if I leave it on VR while shooting on the tripod I get a lot of noise. Turn it off and wow there is a difference!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*New guys.*

Two MM's and a female.






This one he was cleaning his palps so everything else is clear but the area he was moving lol.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Hot hot hot!!!*


----------



## Truff135

I'm still noobish; I'm pretty sure that's a psalmo but which one?  Cambredgi (sorry if I misspelled)?  They sure are leggy little things.  Great pics by the way, as usual!


----------



## Talkenlate04

Well there are two males on that last post, a P. Irminia MM and a Cambridgei MM.


----------



## Marce

Oh Lawd, is I in heaven? 

Great metallica Picks!


----------



## Truff135

Talkenlate04 said:


> Well there are two males on that last post, a P. Irminia MM and a Cambridgei MM.


I carefully assume, then, that the first two where it's a little bit shinier and greener is the cambridgei, and that the third is the irminia?  I'm sorry, I'm not familiar with these yet. :8o


----------



## Talkenlate04

Nope, I put them in order,



Talkenlate04 said:


> Well there are two males on that last post, a P. Irminia MM and a Cambridgei MM.


----------



## Truff135

Talkenlate04 said:


> Nope, I put them in order,


:wall: :wall: :wall: 

I'll get the hang of this whole "ID" thing someday...:8o


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Few pics of a mating.*


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Another mating, P. Cambridgei this time.*

Two good matings in one day. I can't complain


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Some of my girls are growing up!*

One of my Metallica ladies, and two of my Subfusca girls.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Formosa Girl, maybe Gravid.*


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Very prego Ornata.*


----------



## funnylori

If that ornata gets any bigger she's going to explode!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Did I mention I like Minatrix?*


----------



## Truff135

Maybe I'm just dunce but I still have a hard time telling the difference between some pokies, like ornata, formosa, regalis, etc.  Some of them look so similar to me.  Maybe it's because I've never seen one in person to compare.
They are very good-looking spiders, and here's hoping for a couple good sacs!  That minatrix is adorable, by the way.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*I love this girl, but her and her hairs hate me!*


----------



## Truff135

All I can say is  :wall:  
Very jealous right now, and that heartache from yesterday just came back  
Still, she is so gorgeous, Ryan.


----------



## Austin S.

Talkenlate04 said:


> Ahh, just looking at this picture makes me want to jump in a bathtub full of freezing water.  Hey, it actually helps! Good luck on your Poecs!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*A. Versicolor And my new mommy*


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Ornata*

While cleaning her cage I swear she asked for a photo shoot.


----------



## †-MarK-†

HUGE SACK !   good luck


----------



## Apophis

Holy crap, those P. ornata pics are breathtaking! :worship: 
Good luck with the P. pederseni sac man!  I'm still waiting for my P. regalis to drop a sac... she's taking forever :evil:


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Regalis Girl molts. Her Bf is ready and waiting!*


----------



## funnylori

Turn up the purple in your pokies a little more! Sheesh! What ever is in your water, I want it...  Lol!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Gravid Regalis.*

With one sac pulled today, a new female moved into the mothers cube. She is a big big lady! I think she might have 3 weeks or so till she drops give or take, but right now you can see the eggs growing in her pretty easily.


----------



## verry_sweet

Your thread is so much fun to drool over… I mean to look through  

Good luck with all your pretty mommas!!!


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## Anastasia

Talkenlate04 said:


> Formosa Girl, maybe Gravid


I really really hope she is and she will lay a huge sac for you, but looks like she really in need of molt
good luck to you, poecifarmer


----------



## Talkenlate04

Anastasia said:


> I really really hope she is and she will lay a huge sac for you, but looks like she really in need of molt
> good luck to you, poecifarmer


The Formosa is 7" and 3 1/2 months past her last molt. So I hope a molt is not the case!!!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Very Gravid Smithi*

Got a few shots of this girl while I cleaned her tank for the expected sac.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*GBB molted.*


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Oh Metallica Girly is growing up! She molts again!*


----------



## Tunedbeat

Man, that P.irminia is a beauty! 
It seems like your P.met is growing quite fast too.


----------



## venwu225

can i ask what camera and lens setup are you using?


----------



## Talkenlate04

venwu225 said:


> can i ask what camera and lens setup are you using?


Nikon D80 with the 105mm VR macro lens, and a bracket flash. 
Just like this,
http://www.nikonlinks.com/images/macro_flash.jpg
And I am about to upgrade to the D300.


----------



## T Frank

How in the heck do you get them to sit still long enough to take their picture? I would have tarantulas running loose all over the house;P


----------



## Talkenlate04

T Frank said:


> How in the heck do you get them to sit still long enough to take their picture? I would have tarantulas running loose all over the house;P


Oh  I have a C. Brachy girl that's still missing from a photo shoot, About one week later,


----------



## DeTwan

Wow Ryan, you are really having some success with your breeding projects... you environment must be perfect.

I was looking at your P subfuscas and they look so different from one another? Why do you think this is? One is a male the other a female? Are they from the same sac?


----------



## padkison

This picture cracks me up  



>


----------



## xhexdx

Ryan, the method you use to tell if she's growing eggs...do you only do the flashlight thing with pokies or can you do it with pretty much any species?

Is it possible to see the eggs through the top of the abdomen...i.e. it looks rippled from the shape of the eggs?


----------



## Talkenlate04

It's a size change in the abdomen. In the later stages you can see the eggs, but thats within weeks of laying that I have been able to see them. Before that there is a widening of the abdomen in the back 1/3 which indicates egg production.


----------



## Scott C.

Talkenlate04 said:


> With one sac pulled today, a new female moved into the mothers cube.


Forgive me if you've answered elsewhere already....

What do you mean by this? Do you have a single set-up for those deemed ready to lay?

Great photos by the way.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Talkenlate04

Scott C. said:


> Forgive me if you've answered elsewhere already....
> 
> What do you mean by this? Do you have a single set-up for those deemed ready to lay?
> 
> Great photos by the way.
> 
> Thanks,
> Scott


I have about 4 cubes that are the "ready to lay" cubes. They have the most perfect pieces of cork in them that have seemed to be the females favorite when making an egg sac. So when one sac is pulled. The female is placed in another tank, the old tank is cleaned well cork scrubbed and the substrate is replaced, then another gravid mommy to be is placed in that exact setup. 
Part of the reason I am doing that is I am very short on cork, but that is about to be fixed soon, so there will be less moving like that when I have all my tanks setup.
It helps that I got more cages today too because all 4 of the mother to be tanks are occupied, and there are still 14 more that have to find room and board.


----------



## Scott C.

Very cool dude. Judging by your apparent success, the moves haven't bothered the mamas at all.

Keep up the good work, and thanks.


----------



## TarantulaLV

Back to the top!!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Maybe............*

Fingers are crossed. She is blocked off now in her corner and adding webbing every so often.  
Formosa female.......


----------



## Talkenlate04

I have an Ornata the size of a house right now and Ill try to get pictures of her when she is done eating.


----------



## Talkenlate04

I can't believe this Ornata Female is still eating!!! She should seal herself off in the corner after this meal but man she is HUGE!!! She can't even eat in the normal position her butt is so big!!!
I also included some pics of a new front opening tank after it had been setup.


----------



## TarantulaLV

Nice Tank! Wow that is really nice wood!!!!!  The Oregon variety?


----------



## Talkenlate04

I do believe someone from the greater Vegas area went out into the desert and found me a large box of this dead Yukka tree. And it seems like it's going to be great for my Pokies! Thank you sir!


----------



## TarantulaLV

Talkenlate04 said:


> I do believe someone from the greater Vegas area went out into the desert and found me a large box of this dead joshua tree. And it seems like it's going to be great for my Pokies! Thank you sir!


Sir it is not Joshua it is Yucca.


----------



## TarantulaLV

Talkenlate04 said:


> dead Yukka tree.


??????  Try Yucca.


----------



## Talkenlate04

TarantulaLV said:


> Sir it is not Joshua it is Yucca.


That is the Yukka tree.


----------



## Talkenlate04

I think I was wrong. lol. Oh well. But at least Yukka is not something made up!:} And they are both trees of sorts.


----------



## TarantulaLV

Talkenlate04 said:


> I think I was wrong. lol. Oh well. But at least Yukka is not something made up!:}


Agreed!!  At any rate you are welcome.


----------



## Talkenlate04

I need more. About 100lbs more. I'll pay shipping this time.


----------



## TarantulaLV

Talkenlate04 said:


> I need more. About 100lbs more. I'll pay shipping this time.


  This is like the water crystal thing we'll cross that bridge when we get there sir! :wall:


----------



## Talkenlate04

Maybe I'll just fly down there and ship some back to myself.  
Unless someone is willing to dirty their trunk of their new car.


----------



## TarantulaLV

Talkenlate04 said:


> Maybe I'll just fly down there and ship some back to myself.
> Unless someone is willing to dirty their trunk of their new car.


That #$!@ is not going in my car but we will figure it out later!


----------



## Talkenlate04

TarantulaLV said:


> That #$!@ is not going in my car but we will figure it out later!


Can you drag a wagon or something with you and huff it back? That way the new baby stays clean to. Works out nice for the both of us. And I'll still pay shipping.


----------



## TarantulaLV

Talkenlate04 said:


> Can you drag a wagon or something with you and huff it back? That way the new baby stays clean to. Works out nice for the both of us. And I'll still pay shipping.


I am done with this conversation sir! Goodnight!


----------



## Talkenlate04

TarantulaLV said:


> I am done with this conversation sir! Goodnight!


Ok, ok, I'll let the old man go bed. Hurry before you turn into a pumpkin!!!


----------



## Talkenlate04

Gravid Regalis moving into her new home, and another gravid Regalis eating what should be her last meal before a sac is made.


----------



## sick4x4

great pics as always... at least in these recent ones, we are not seeing a reflection of a naked leg lol


----------



## TarantulaLV

Nice!! HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOO IT IS 10:30AM! Look who is in the pumpkin patch now sir!!  ;P


----------



## Talkenlate04

So my  P. Pederseni babies popped into eggs with legs last night, and everything is going well! But there were two infertile eggs that did not pop with the rest of the babies, and they are being eaten by their brothers and sisters. I got some decent shots of it this time to. Eggs with legs in a sac will eat if they can. They are not hunting, its just a meal of opportunity. The first picture is when I found them this morning, and the second one is 9 hours later, last one is just one guy munching away alone.


----------



## spartybassoon

VERY cool pics, per the usual!  It's neat to see the detail of the little guys!


----------



## _bob_

great photos right there...... munchin' each other


----------



## Talkenlate04

*One couple, One Gravid girl, One mating.*


----------



## Apophis

Talkenlate04 said:


>


Looks like she's hugging him! Nice shot! :worship:


----------



## Talkenlate04

Not a spider but I like this photo, Ice in a water fountain at night.


----------



## seanbond

*great kollect*

your great at breeding!


----------



## Talkenlate04

seanbond said:


> your great at breeding!


I am getting there, still  have a long ways to go,
I should have two maybe three eggs sacs this coming week, One Formosa, One Regalis, And one Ornata.


----------



## seanbond

*???????*

whats your process of breeding anything special? cool down for poecs??


----------



## Talkenlate04

seanbond said:


> whats your process of breeding anything special? cool down for poecs??


Actually I have not been doing a cool down for any of them.  The one I think I should have would be the Rufilata, but she is showing eggs in her abdomen now too so that might work out as well.
78-80 day, 74-76 night. That's about it. I do let them dry out a lot after being bred. I mean really dry. Then once I see egg growth I start misting heavy till she seals herself up.


----------



## seanbond

*thanxx*

im trying my hand at breeding...iv kept for a long time but this is new grounds for me..your obviously doing a good job.


----------



## Talkenlate04

It's a fun trial and error. For every mistake made there is a future mistake eliminated. Good luck with your efforts. What are you looking to breed?


----------



## seanbond

*....................*

right now
selenocosmia peerbomi
haplopelma--minax--haihanum--
cyriopagopus blue

later
lampropelma sp
orinthoctonus sp
what ever i can get my hands on! wish me luck!


----------



## Talkenlate04

Starting with some tough customers I see. Good luck!


----------



## TarantulaLV

Dude! That Boehmei mating is no joke! Incredible!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Few random shots.*


----------



## T Frank

Awesome pictures! 
When do we get to see the price list?


----------



## seanbond

how many  sp have you bred?? do you keep track of how long it takes from mating to eggs with legs.....so on forth??


----------



## Talkenlate04

seanbond said:


> how many  sp have you bred?? do you keep track of how long it takes from mating to eggs with legs.....so on forth??


I do keep track but nothing serious, I reference my photos for dates, and I put stuff on a spreadsheet for my breeding data. 
Here is one more Gravid girl, I am excited about this one!


----------



## thedude

Talkenlate04 said:


> I do keep track but nothing serious, I reference my photos for dates, and I put stuff on a spreadsheet for my breeding data.
> Here is one more Gravid girl, I am excited about this one!


omg thats so freaking beautiful


----------



## stk5m

Hey Ryan, What kind of food coloring do you put into your pokies water to make them so vivid


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## TarantulaLV

OOOOOOOOOOO Subfusca!!!! :drool:


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Couple pics of some mating action.*

One paired,  and one pair just met as a tease to get the male to make a new sperm web.


----------



## thedude

hey man what program do you use to put your borders and signature and the dates and all that on your pics??


----------



## Talkenlate04

Photoshop Elements 6.0.


----------



## thedude

Talkenlate04 said:


> Photoshop Elements 6.0.


ok next Q.. what camera do you use?


----------



## †-MarK-†

He answered on this Q atleast 20x in this thread hehe..


----------



## DeTwan

*Subfusca*

Ryan,
Both of those subfuscas are female right?
That one on the bottom is super light in coloration... interesting!!!
They are both the "highland" form, right?
How big are those girls?

I'm just wondering b/c my girl is super dark, I'm guessing they get darker as they age.


----------



## Talkenlate04

thedude said:


> ok next Q.. what camera do you use?


Nikon D80 (soon to be the D300) with a Nikon 105mm VR macro lens and flashes.

DeTwan, they are both the same female one picture I just over exposed the photo. I have a tough time getting the lighting right sometimes.


----------



## Truff135

Talkenlate04 said:


> I do keep track but nothing serious, I reference my photos for dates, and I put stuff on a spreadsheet for my breeding data.
> Here is one more Gravid girl, I am excited about this one!


Be still, my heart!  That is one hot spider!!!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Two molts and some soon to be molts.*


----------



## NastyNate

wow i need to up my ts here you have a sick collection how many do you have, ive yet to go over 23, i only have 15 at the moment


----------



## Talkenlate04

NastyNate said:


> wow i need to up my ts here you have a sick collection how many do you have, ive yet to go over 23, i only have 15 at the moment


I don't really know anymore. I do know I have about 3000 slings about to hatch.


----------



## Apophis

Talkenlate04 said:


> I don't really know anymore. I do know I have about 3000 slings about to hatch.


Uh oh... Time to quit your dayjob!


----------



## Talkenlate04

No kidding huh. It's that or I hire someone to feed and water the troops.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Newly molted girl with some adult colors!*


----------



## TarantulaLV

oooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooPulcher!!:drool: :drool:


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Regalis gearing up for another molt.*


----------



## NastyNate

3000! jesus, all mine are mainly adults, sweet reglis pictures. are you going to sell any of those 3 thousand?


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Two molts.*

The subfusca would not sit still so there is only one picture of her.


----------



## AlainL

Beautiful subfusca ryan:clap:


----------



## jbrd

ooohhhh........Nice T's ! :drool: 
Some of your pics are just completely awesome. Keep up the good work.


----------



## spartybassoon

I'm lovin' that E. pachypus!  Such fluffy legs!!


----------



## ParabuthusKing

Nice pachypus.. do you have a male for her?? This is a species I would love to see bred in captivity more.. cheers to you and the spider factory


----------



## Talkenlate04

I have a a male that is one molt away adn should be molting soon. Guess we shale see if the timing is right.


----------



## spartybassoon

Wow, greatest of luck with that.  Correct me if I am wrong, but this is a very difficult species to get offspring from, right?


----------



## Talkenlate04

I have no idea, she is the only girl I have, and the boy is the only male I have as well. I don't know much about them but they are doing very well so far. I just have to get the boy to mature now.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Regalis ready to burst!!!


----------



## verry_sweet

Ryan I always enjoy looking through your thread. You have some really great pictures in here


----------



## Talkenlate04

Thank you! I am getting there, I still have to work on my clarity, some of my shots can be a touch more in focus. I'll get there though.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Here is one with a toothpick for size reference.


----------



## NastyNate

those little reglis's are crazy looking


----------



## jbrd

Awsome picture's! Will you be doing more as they grow?


----------



## Talkenlate04

And some of the guys are molting now.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*I like this one.*


----------



## NastyNate

wow that is awesome:clap:


----------



## padkison

Nice.  Made that little demon my wallpaper. :clap: 



Talkenlate04 said:


> Here is one with a toothpick for size reference.


----------



## seanbond

looks like candy..


----------



## Talkenlate04

Formosa molt! She is a beauty too!
And a few Formosa eggs with legs. With one eating another egg.


----------



## T Frank

Awesome pictures as always Ryan:worship: 
Keep them coming.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Newly confirmed girl!!!*

Hot hot hot!


----------



## jbrd

Talkenlate04 said:


>



See no evil, speak no evil, hear no evil.



Muwahahahaha


And I would like to add Nice P.metallica.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Formosa #2*

She should pop any old time now. Her tank was cleaned today and I expect a sac in the next week or so.


----------



## Talkenlate04

This girl is getting fat too!!


----------



## seanbond

nice fat, gravid ladies!


----------



## spartybassoon

I may take flak for this, but that cambridgei puts your pokies to shame; she is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## jbrd

On the formosa#2, can you see egg development on her yet? 
Nice P.cambridgei too.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Yes you can see the eggs in the Formosa, not as easily as the other pokies but you still can see them.


----------



## Stick

I have seriously sat here for the past three hours and looked at everyone of the pictures in your thread. That being said, there is no need in purchasing the D300.  This camera is doing you and your T's some serious justice.  Then again, your photography seems to be as much of an addiction as your T's and all addictions are expensive.  Your collection of T's and your photography is absolutely breath-taking!  Very nice work!

On a side note:  Am I mistaken or are you partial to pokies?


----------



## Talkenlate04

> On a side note: Am I mistaken or are you partial to pokies?


Pokies and Brachys. 
I have branched out a bit lately. But those two are the ones I am dealing with the most right now. The pokie projects keep me amused inbetween the longer brachy projects.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*When Vagans Attack!!!!*


----------



## seanbond

all you need is milk!^


----------



## UrbanJungles

Hey Ryan I want the vagans right there....up to the right....yeah that one!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*A few really really new additions. Firsts for me too.*


----------



## spartybassoon

Wow!  What made you get some scorps?  Do you like them?


----------



## Talkenlate04

spartybassoon said:


> Wow!  What made you get some scorps?  Do you like them?


I have no idea yet. These will be the only ones I get for a while.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Regalis Babies!*


----------



## Talkenlate04

Formosa girl that molted decided to show herself today and she is HOT HOT HOT!!!, and I caught a roach maturing.


----------



## Hamburglar

*Will Work for Slings!*

Fantastic photos...  makes me want to get my gear out and do some shots of mine...  I'd help you feed and water but the commute would be a killer...


----------



## gratian_666

5 stars 4 thise Thread


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Few shots from tonight.*

1 Rufilata maybe getting ready for a sac, 1 maybe gravid girl, a newly molted Minatrix, and 1 confirmed gravid girl!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*One molt, one mating attempt, and one male not so happy to see me.*


----------



## Tunedbeat

That's awesome, good luck with that P. rufilata!  
We need more of them and how big are your P. subs now?


----------



## Talkenlate04

Subs are right around 3.5" now. So a ways to go. Plus I think all 6 that I have are female  :wall:  Guess the search for a few more slings will have to commence.


----------



## seanbond

how many t's do you have?


----------



## Talkenlate04

seanbond said:


> how many t's do you have?


I goes up and down but I am in the hundreds. Slings alone I have a few 1000 at the moment.


----------



## AubZ

As always, excellent pics Ryan.

Can I request some more pics of your Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli.  They look so awesome.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Few more.*


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Almost done cooking@!*


----------



## DeTwan

That rufilata is sick!
Cant wait till mine gets that big!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Growing up. =-)*


----------



## mitchell123

I love your pics man


----------



## madamavicularia

great pictures!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Tinkering with new camera. Some Ts some not.*


----------



## AlainL

Talkenlate04 said:


>


Nice pic Ryan:clap: 

How big is she?


----------



## thedude

dude the pic with the duck flapping it's wings is really... WOW lol... keep up the good work!


----------



## Talkenlate04

Thanks! That one was taken on accident when I was messing with the different picture modes.


----------



## seanbond

amazing pix!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*After almost 3 years with no molt, TADA!!!!!!!*


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Couple molts*

I had about 6 molts today, but the subfusca won't come out so here are the two I could get. 

New female Regalis, 2"












Female nut case lol.


----------



## Hamburglar

I am only seeing red x's on your last two posts....  is it just me?

crap... nevermind..  must be a browser problem... sometimes they are there and sometimes they're not...  great shots as usual btw...........


----------



## jukahman

Wow...are u a prof. photographer?cool pis...


----------



## Talkenlate04

*New Formosa, and a fat fat mother to be!*


----------



## seanbond

man that chilo is going to drop at least 200 lings!


----------



## Talkenlate04

seanbond said:


> man that chilo is going to drop at least 200 lings!


If I can get her to drop! And she does that is going to be a cluster of micro babies!


----------



## TarantulaLV

Keep em' comin!!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Little metallica molt.*


----------



## Tunedbeat

Talkenlate04 said:


>


Ryan, let me ask you what f-stop did you shoot this at?


----------



## Talkenlate04

Because I was using the body flash only I shot with a shutter speed of 60 ISO of 250 and an F stop of 40. I think the body flash of this camera is better then my other one. Why do you ask? Does the picture suck?


----------



## Tunedbeat

Talkenlate04 said:


> Because I was using the body flash only I shot with a shutter speed of 60 ISO of 250 and an F stop of 40. I think the body flash of this camera is better then my other one. Why do you ask? Does the picture suck?


F40 is over kill.  
Personally I've never gone beyond f16, but every lens has its own "sweet spot".  The "optimum" sharpness of most lenses is in the f/8-f/11 range, to avoid diffraction stay close to that aperture.  Of course stopping down gains you depth of field, which is handy for landscape shooting but too much can actually degrade your photo.


----------



## Talkenlate04

I am still tinkering with this camera. It is running hot  over all and I am working  to compensate for that without making the picture look fake. If I shoot a picture at a shutter speed of 250, ISO of L1.0(lowest I can go), and F16 I get an over exposed picture, even with the body flash only. With the ring flash I’d get nothing but a white picture.  
Plus at this point I know absolutely nothing about shooting NEF RAW images and post photo processing so I have been shooting in JPEG and that hinders my ability to correct some issues after a good picture has been taken.  
Ether way though, I am on a learning curve. I am not trying to become a pro any time soon. I just play with it when I have time. 

Glad to see you stopped by to comment though, it's been a while since you fit me in for some criticism.


----------



## Tunedbeat

Talkenlate04 said:


> I am still tinkering with this camera. It is running hot  over all and I am working  to compensate for that without making the picture look fake. If I shoot a picture at a shutter speed of 250, ISO of L1.0(lowest I can go), and F16 I get an over exposed picture, even with the body flash only. With the ring flash I’d get nothing but a white picture.
> Plus at this point I know absolutely nothing about shooting NEF RAW images and post photo processing so I have been shooting in JPEG and that hinders my ability to correct some issues after a good picture has been taken.
> Ether way though, I am on a learning curve. I am not trying to become a pro any time soon. I just play with it when I have time.
> 
> Glad to see you stopped by to comment though, it's been a while since you fit me in for some criticism.


Both internal and ex. flash setup can be adjusting with the camera.  If you are getting overexposed photos with the flash, adjust the flash compensation.  I don't have experience with Nikon's interface, so I can't tell how to.  But all the information can be found in the instruction manual.   Shooting RAW takes to much post-processing work for me, so I rarely shoot in RAW unless I have trouble correcting the white balance.  Alittle critique every now and then is always good, don't matter if you're pro or not.  In the mean time, keep up the good work man!  Always looked forward to seeing photos from you.


----------



## Talkenlate04

I do know what you are talking about.......... I am going to have to dive into the manual to figure that out...... 
(15 minutes later)....ahhhh I see what I was doing. I had a function on called active D lighting, and I had it set on high.  I'll play with it more later to see if I can't get some good pics. 
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## von_z

Well I think your pictures are awesome.  They are definitely way better that anything I could take with my lack of equipment and experience.  My mother in law is seriously into photograpy, though, and has all the expensive stuff.  I am going to try to get her to come over for a 'T photo shoot.'


----------



## _bob_

von_z said:


> Well I think your pictures are awesome.  They are definitely way better that anything I could take with my lack of equipment and experience.  My mother in law is seriously into photograpy, though, and has all the expensive stuff.  I am going to try to get her to come over for a 'T photo shoot.'


if you had a 2000 dollar camera all of your pictures would look nice too ;P


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Few early morning pics.*


----------



## cheetah13mo

Talkenlate04 said:


>


I'm in love with this one. I've got 4 slings from 2 different pairings and they are just over 1/2 inch. Can't wait untill mine start to look like that. Nice pics Ryan.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Few more shots.*



















Psalmopoeus irminia sac mostly infertile, I am going to get 10 slings it looks like. Guess that is what happens when all you get is a partial insert.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Male Miranda and his new digs.*


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## Hamburglar

Great feeding shots.. fantastic..

btw.. I am sure you have figured this out but the flash compensation control button should be below the flash pop-up button.  Just hold and turn the front dial.  I don't have the newest version like you do but it is probably similar.  You can also bracket your photos if you are having problems with the exposure or use exposure compensation.  I usually shoot with my WB on auto in aperture priority mode. Usually, I shoot as wide open as I can with the given light so I dont clutter the background.   An ISO of 250 is a little low in my experience without a lot of ambient light but your camera is newer than mine...  but I am really just blowing in the wind because your shots are usually very well composed.....   

unsolicated I know..  I apologize if I am stepping on your toes...


----------



## Talkenlate04

Ya I am getting there. I am using the manual flash comp now. It has a dramatic effect on the pictures. There is so much to learn on this camera it's a little mind boggling. But I'll get there.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Molt molt molt. =-)*


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## TarantulaLV

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Apophis

TarantulaLV said:


> :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Starting to molt.*


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Trying out some outdoor shots.*


----------



## syndicate

nice shots man!
is that pederseni on the tree?


----------



## Anastasia

no its Formosa, Metallica and Regalis, and then I believe sum avics


----------



## Talkenlate04

Anastasia said:


> no its Formosa, Metallica and Regalis, and then I believe sum avics


Both of you are wrong. ;P 
Its Formosa, Metallica, Striata all girls.


----------



## Anastasia

Talkenlate04 said:


> Both of you are wrong. ;P
> Its Formosa, Metallica, Striata all girls.


Regalis and Striata almost twins, so ;P


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## Austin S.

[/QUOTE]


If this is what I think it is, you don't mind me having it do ya now?! :drool:


----------



## Talkenlate04

It's a spider I found in my backyard.


----------



## Austin S.

Talkenlate04 said:


> It's a spider I found in my backyard.


Haha really? whats the species name?! :?


----------



## Anastasia

oooohh lets see, first Encyocratella olivacia 
second Monocentropus balfouri 
sweet, what when they start showing colors :drool:


----------



## Talkenlate04

It's the new M. Beaverton Oregon.


----------



## Austin S.

Talkenlate04 said:


> It's the new M. Beaverton Oregon.


Hahaha nice. Great pics you lucky dog.


----------



## TarantulaLV

Siiiiiiiir???? I hate you sir!!! :wall: Send the M. Beaverton to me at once without delay!!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Had a nice molt today.*


----------



## TarantulaLV

oooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooo!! Could that be a Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli?


----------



## Talkenlate04

That would be correct!


----------



## seanbond

how do you like yours?? Encyocratella olivacia
iv got 3 of them cant wait for them ta grow..


----------



## HaploFool

*beautiful shots*

Yeah Ryan...

    Your spider shots are gorgeous... you really highlight the colors and form very well! Keep them coming.


----------



## _bob_

Thanks for sharing a picture of your Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli Ryan! I was thinking about asking you how yours was doing the other day. I'm getting one tomorrow!


----------



## TarantulaLV

Great pics!


----------



## syndicate

great lookin tigrinawesseli!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Taking some shots on the new rocks I got!!!*

Someone sent me some rocks for photos! And they are awesome!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Can't sleep.*


----------



## dactylus

carpetpython said:


> Nice pic Ryan:clap:
> 
> How big is she?


What species is this?

:?


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Few more*


----------



## dactylus

Ryan,

What kind of camera and lens are you using for these pics?  I really like them!


----------



## Talkenlate04

dactylus said:


> Ryan,
> 
> What kind of camera and lens are you using for these pics?  I really like them!


I am using the Nikon D300 with a Nikon 105mm macro VR lens (awesome lens by the way) with the Nikon
 R1C1 wireless close-up speed light system which has two removable heads that I can position anywhere for different lighting which I tried a little bit of in the last set of pictures. I am still messing with my flash sync and such but I'll get there. 

I just bought a kick ass tripod and head setup last night so hopefully I can clean up some of my pictures and make them sharper now that I won't be holding the camera for my macro shots.


----------



## Tescos

*wonderful*:clap: :clap: :worship:


----------



## Talkenlate04

Why thank you.


----------



## dragontears

What ISO are you shooting at?  Are you doing any photo manipulation before you post the pictures?  
I ask because if I shoot with that high an f-value and shutter speed, I don't get pictures nearly that bright.  I'm trying to determine the difference.


----------



## Talkenlate04

That last set of shots was at I think F20-29, ISO 200, shutter speed 80-100. The combination between the three flashes helps a lot. Tilting the speed lights up and down and placing them in different locations gave me many different results. 
Photo manipulation? I am not really doing anything to them. I did some vignetting for fun with the lighting a few sets back, I slap borders on them and resize them, but other then that, that's it. This whole photo thread has been shot free handed no tripod. But now that I have a good tripod I'll start using that when I can to hopefully make things more crisp.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Here is what the camera was set at for the last posting of pics. (I like how those turned out.) But I want to tinker with them some more. 



> Taken With: NIKON CORPORATION NIKON D300
> 
> File Size: 260 kb - 1024x680 Taken On: 2008:04:19 01:31:25
> 
> Camera Make: NIKON CORPORATION Camera Model: NIKON D300
> 
> Date/Time: 2008:04:19 01:31:25 Resolution: 1024 x 680
> 
> Flash Used: Yes (manual, return light not ... Focal Length: 105.0mm (35mm equivalent: 157...
> 
> Exposure Time: 0.0100 s (1/100) Aperture: f/29.0
> 
> ISO Equiv.: 200 Exposure Bias: -3.67
> 
> Whitebalance: Auto Metering Mode: center weight
> 
> Exposure: Manual Exposure Mode: Manual
> 
> Exposure Mode: Auto bracketing GPS Latitude: ? ?
> GPS Longitude: ? ?


----------



## dragontears

thanks.  It's probably just the flash then.  I have a ring light that doesn't allow for as much variety as your twin flashes.  Great...now I have to go spend more money  

I occassionally do some exposure compensation after the picture is taken to make the photo a bit brighter, that's why I was asking if you manipulated the photo at all.  I'm usually shooting at around f-16 with a shutter speed of about 80


----------



## Hendrik C.

Hi,

in my opionion the pictures lack any contrast and don't look "natural" at all! Working with apertures like f/20 or higher is not clever as well, because for most lenses the image quality descends at apertures like f/20.

You should try to decrease the power of your flash.

BR,
Hendrik


----------



## Talkenlate04

Cool thanks for your opinion. That is why I like photography. It's all open to interpretation. And if you don’t like it, OH WELL. I DO. ;P

Your photos are very good by the way. :worship:


----------



## Talkenlate04

Hendrik C. said:


> Hi,
> 
> in my opionion the pictures lack any contrast and don't look "natural" at all! Working with apertures like f/20 or higher is not clever as well, because for most lenses the image quality descends at apertures like f/20.
> 
> You should try to decrease the power of your flash.
> 
> BR,
> Hendrik


I do have one question though....... when a lens maxes out at F 57, when would you ever need to shoot with an F stop that high? It seems to me when I am playing with this lens that below say about F16-20 I start to lose a ton of focusing depth. The area I am directly focusing on is very focused, but not far away there is severe loss of focus. Aside from having a flat object to photograph is there a way to hold depth of focus without going past F20?
Ok that was more then one question


----------



## Hendrik C.

All lenses get unsharp due to diffraction with smaller apertures. It's simply a physical effect that can't be avoided. I don't know why you can even select so small apertures but maybe just to give the photographer "all options".

In general you get a nice depth of field in the range of f/2.8 to f/16. Personally I don't like it when everything is in the focus. Playing with the depth of field is the most powerful thing in macro-photography!

When you want to have a high depth of field without getting in the "diffraction range", you'll have to take a couple of shots at the same aperture but moving the focus for each pictures. After that you combine those images in e.g. Photoshop.


----------



## metallica

sadly not all spiders stand still long enough for a HDR image.


----------



## Talkenlate04

I don't have a full version of Photoshop. And if I did I would have no idea what to do with it. All I have now is Photoshop elements 6.0, and I can't even really get that to work too much in my favor. I assume you mean in Photoshop you can cut and past a collage of pieces to give you one in focus photo minus the diffraction?
Whenever I get a chance to take some more shots ill tinker with your advice, I for some reason just don’t like what the picture looks like at the lower F stops. But then again I have not played with it enough. Does lower F stop equal better color somehow?


----------



## Talkenlate04

metallica said:


> sadly not all spiders stand still long enough for a HDR image.


HDR? I don't know what that means. :? 

I do know that sometimes the cameras flash sends my pokies running for the hills. That is always fun. Take my eye out of the viewfinder to see the subject has gone missing!


----------



## Hendrik C.

Talkenlate04 said:


> I assume you mean in Photoshop you can cut and past a collage of pieces to give you one in focus photo minus the diffraction?


Yes.




Talkenlate04 said:


> Does lower F stop equal better color somehow?


No.



Talkenlate04 said:


> HDR? I don't know what that means. :?


High dynamic range.


----------



## Talkenlate04

So you are saying that my contrast levels are crappy because I am using to much flash power? And to high of an F stop?


----------



## Hendrik C.

This picture was taken at f/6.3 (105mm as well) and at least I like it


----------



## Talkenlate04

What do you recommend I set my flash power too? Where you shooting on a tripod? And what did you do in photoshop after the shot was taken?


----------



## Hendrik C.

Talkenlate04 said:


> So you are saying that my contrast levels are crappy because I am using to much flash power?


Yes or you're simply not using the flash in the right way. The flash steals all highlights and shadows. It "flattens" the image.


----------



## Talkenlate04

I am assuming camera angle would play a roll in that as well then. I have been in the habit of shooting my subjects straight on. If they are on the ground I am directly above them shooting down.


----------



## Hendrik C.

Talkenlate04 said:


> What do you recommend I set my flash power too? Where you shooting on a tripod? And what did you do in photoshop after the shot was taken?


I've no experience with the Nikon flash you're using, so I can't give you any recommendations.

All my pictures, except night shots, are taken free hand!

I take all my pictures in the RAW format and I edit them using Photoshop Lightroom. In Lightroom I correct the white balance and the tonal value.


----------



## Talkenlate04

I am going to get the SB-800 as well. 

I sadly am not shooting in RAW because of my lack of ability to process photos after the fact. I guess I should read up on that. 

Other then post photo editing what is the benefit to shooting in NEF raw or fine?
I am only shooting JPEG fine.

And that picture you posted, what shutter speed?


----------



## metallica

Hendrik C. said:


> I take all my pictures in the RAW format and I edit them using Photoshop Lightroom. In Lightroom I correct the white balance and the tonal value.


and remove the exif data  


thank god for ETTL


----------



## Hendrik C.

Same image, bigger size and including EXIF data! The programm I use to shrink my images removed the EXIF data, don't blame Lightroom for that. 

I used the Sigma 105/2.8 macro + Speedlite 580ex II (indirect to ceiling using bouncer)


----------



## Talkenlate04

So when you are in the range of  f/2.8 to f/16. what is the typical shutter speed that couples with that aperture?
I know it is going to depend a little on the lighting conditions, but generally speaking. 
And what about ISO?


----------



## metallica

Hendrik C. said:


> Same image, bigger size and including EXIF data! The programm I use to shrink my images removed the EXIF data, don't blame Lightroom for that.


no problem, i just noticed that the data was not there


----------



## Hendrik C.

Talkenlate04 said:


> So when you are in the range of  f/2.8 to f/16. what is the typical shutter speed that couples with that aperture?


When photographing using a flash, I always chosse the highest flash sync. time, which is 1/250s for my camera. This makes shooting free hand no problem.



Talkenlate04 said:


> And what about ISO?


ISO 100. There is no need for higher ISO when you're photographing with a powerful flash.


----------



## Talkenlate04

> When photographing using a flash, I always chosse the highest flash sync. time, which is 1/250s for my camera. This makes shooting free hand no problem.


It's 250 on mine as well. I will have to try that out. 


Cool man. Thank you. That is a ton of info. It is going to be fun practicing some more.


----------



## Tunedbeat

Talkenlate04 said:


> I am going to get the SB-800 as well.
> 
> I sadly am not shooting in RAW because of my lack of ability to process photos after the fact. I guess I should read up on that.
> 
> Other then post photo editing what is the benefit to shooting in NEF raw or fine?
> I am only shooting JPEG fine.
> 
> And that picture you posted, what shutter speed?


There's not a huge benefit to shooting RAW.  RAW files simply allows you to edit the image to your liking without losing much detail.  JPG are compressed within camera.  If Hendrik were to say give you the settings he used for that particularly shot, it will do you no good.  Shutter speed, ISO, and aperture varies depending on lighting.  Understanding how to use them is the only way to improve your photography.  So, buying new equipment will not help much, unless you know how to use them properly.


----------



## metallica

get yourself a exif viewer(free-ware). this lets you see the settings used for pictures... unless removed.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Tunedbeat said:


> There's not a huge benefit to shooting RAW.  RAW files simply allows you to edit the image to your liking without losing much detail.  JPG are compressed within camera.  If Hendrik were to say give you the settings he used for that particularly shot, it will do you no good.  Shutter speed, ISO, and aperture varies depending on lighting.  Understanding how to use them is the only way to improve your photography.  So, buying new equipment will not help much, unless you know how to use them properly.



I am getting the SB-800 for my indoor/outdoor photography of people. Not macro. 

And I understand that his settings would not work because of the lighting conditions, I was merely asking for a ball park so I would know a good range to be in when I tested it out.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Is there somewhere online to get a good version of Photoshop? 
I found one version but it was $600 bucks or there about.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Some shots before bed.*


----------



## fartkowski

Talkenlate04 said:


> Is there somewhere online to get a good version of Photoshop?
> I found one version but it was $600 bucks or there about.


Yeh Photoshop can be quite expensive.
I got CS2 and it's amazing.
It will cost a bit but it's worth it.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Is CS2 a version of photo shop or a different program?


----------



## fartkowski

Yeh it's photoshop CS2.
I believe they came out with a CS3 version, but the CS2 really good.


----------



## Tunedbeat

The quality is looking alot better.  I think we should have just kept our mouth shut.   

Photo #1 is awesome.  
Great job & keep it up! 
:clap:


----------



## Hendrik C.

Tunedbeat said:


> The quality is looking alot better.


I agree with that! Much better quality!


----------



## Talkenlate04

Here are the values I shot at last night for the first picture. I had no idea messing with the flash would have such a great effect. Before if I shot at any F stop below about 16 I would get very over exposed photos, but this seems to do well. I still need to work on getting things in better focus. I think if I spend more time composing my photos I'll get there eventually. 
I do have another question, when I lower the out put of the camera body flash, does it in turn lower the out put for the two separate flashes that are firing on the same channel? I guess I am trying to better understand what happens. 




> Taken With: NIKON CORPORATION NIKON D300
> 
> File Size: 947 kb - 1024x974 Taken On: 2008:04:20 19:52:45
> 
> Camera Make: NIKON CORPORATION Camera Model: NIKON D300
> 
> Date/Time: 2008:04:20 19:52:45 Resolution: 1024 x 974
> 
> Flash Used: Yes (manual, return light not ... Focal Length: 105.0mm (35mm equivalent: 157...
> 
> Exposure Time: 0.0100 s (1/100) Aperture: f/5.6
> 
> Whitebalance: Auto Metering Mode: spot
> 
> Exposure: Manual Exposure Mode: Manual


----------



## TarantulaLV

That last set is good lookin! :clap:


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Goofing around.*

One of them did not want to play photography, can you tell which one?


----------



## TarantulaLV

ooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Metallica girl.*


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## Talkenlate04

*Giant Regalis Slings*

These are some of the biggest regalis slings I have ever had. At 2nd instar they are close to 1"+ 



			
				Talkenlate04 said:
			
		

>


----------



## syndicate

nice shots!


----------



## Talkenlate04

I still can't believe they are over an inch and only 2nd instar. Crazy. I think I'll keep these for myself.


----------



## dactylus

Talkenlate04 said:


> I still can't believe they are over an inch and only 2nd instar. Crazy. I think I'll keep these for myself.


How many slings are in this "monster" sac?

:?


----------



## Talkenlate04

If I had to guess without actually counting......... 140-150. Somewhere in that ball park. Here in a few more weeks I should have about 800+ 2nd instar regalis slings.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Minatrix Mommy Molted!*

She is ready to breed now that is for sure, and her Bf just molted mature!


----------



## Truff135

What a beauty!!!     So does she have that "twinkle in her eye"?


----------



## HaploFool

Zeus with a digital camera... beautiful spiders, I surely fancy the Minatrix pix


----------



## thedude

just stopping by to say awesome pics once again!.. well done and keep up the good work


----------



## Talkenlate04

*I like this picture*


----------



## Talkenlate04

*One more then sleepy time.*


----------



## Talkenlate04

*My only avic avic "boots"*


----------



## Truff135

The pic quality of that p.pulcher is great!  Really nice shots, Ryan!


----------



## Talkenlate04

I have been using a new photo program to tweak my photos after they are taken. Plus I am shooting in NEF RAW now. I had no idea how badly I was limiting myself by not shooting in JPEG.
I like my pulcher mommy!


----------



## chex mix

Talkenlate04 said:


> I have been using a new photo program to tweak my photos after they are taken. Plus I am shooting in NEF RAW now. I had no idea how badly I was limiting myself by not shooting in JPEG.
> I like my pulcher mommy!


What raw editor you using? also welcome to the wonderful world of shooting RAW hahaha.


----------



## Talkenlate04

I am using Nikon Capture NX. 
It's amazing how much control you have after the fact with a program like this. Even just being able to mess with the D lighting after the fact is AWESOME! My outdoor pictures are coming out very very good. Print worthy almost.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Freshly molted Regalis*


----------



## AubZ

Absolutely Stunning Ryan.


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## syndicate

nice macro work on those shots of the fangs!that with the 105mm?


----------



## Talkenlate04

Yep 105mm VR.


----------



## TalonAWD

Wow. Really nice pictures.


----------



## dactylus

Very, very nice Ryan!!  

What is the make and model of camera that you're using for taking these photos again?

:clap:


----------



## Talkenlate04

dactylus said:


> Very, very nice Ryan!!
> 
> What is the make and model of camera that you're using for taking these photos again?
> 
> :clap:


That would be the Nikon D300.


----------



## matthias

Talkenlate04 said:


> I have been using a new photo program to tweak my photos after they are taken. Plus I am shooting in NEF RAW now. I had no idea how badly I was limiting myself by not shooting in JPEG.
> I like my pulcher mommy!


How is it different? I've only shot in JPEG. Is RAW that much clearer? or just easier to edit later?


----------



## Talkenlate04

It saves you in the post photo processing. If you take a shot that can never be re taken again and you under or over expose the shot you stand a good chance of correcting the problem when shooting a RAW picture. With JPEG you are limited. The fine tuning you can do is amazing. 
I still shoot JPEG as well. Most of the time now I shoot RAW/ FINE JPEG. It does both at the same time so it's hassle free. I am still playing with it, but it's much better then JPEG alone.


----------



## M4S73R

Your pictures are beautiful ! I can watch them hours !

I would like very much to have several your spiders on desk top - he only necessary is resolution 1280x1024 or 1600x1200


----------



## AubZ

I can't get over the amount of hairs that are used for the molting process.  WOW!!!


----------



## Apophis

Talkenlate04 said:


>


That's exactly why I don't keep blondis ;P 
Great shots Ryan! :worship:


----------



## Truff135

Remind me never to try to hug one of those, unless I'm wearing a haz-mat suit!  
Really awesome macro shots, though!!!  :clap:


----------



## _tots_

nice!!
tons of info in taking pics!!really nid money for a macro len..very hard try to get close using filters..1 wrong shake and ur blured!.
hehe..
kip the infos coming!!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Tried to get some shots of my Blue.*

She was in a bad mood!


----------



## †-MarK-†

Wow the first shot is excellent :clap:


----------



## testdasi

Your photos are Fawesome!!! I showed one to my girlfriend and she actually said it's pretty. That's no easy feat cuz my girlfriend never thinks spiders are pretty. She just thinks the pic is pretty, not the T.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Freshly molted BIG formosa female.


----------



## Lorgakor

How big is she? She's very pretty.


----------



## Talkenlate04

She is 7.5"-8". Ill know for sure when she is harden up some more.


----------



## Lorgakor

Wow, I didn't realise they got that big!


----------



## TarantulaLV

:clap: Wonderful shot of your blue!! :clap: Your Formosa is gorgeous too!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Mm Gbb.*

This guy just arrived today.  His lady comes next week.


----------



## T Frank

Very handsome!
How big is he?


----------



## †-MarK-†

Ryan your camera rocks !   Gorgeous spiders .


----------



## pato_chacoana

Very nice tarantulas and pictures!
I'm thinking on buying a digital reflex camera. Anyone has any suggestions? I personally like Nikon but I wanted to know what you guys think.

best regards,
Pato


----------



## Talkenlate04

Nikon and Cannon are both good choices. You have to do some research and figure out a budget and go from there.


----------



## pato_chacoana

Yes I know, I was just asking for personal opinions.


----------



## pato_chacoana

Ohh my budget is about 1000 US$ max. for body. Yes budget is very important about cameras!! hehe


----------



## Talkenlate04

Well that puts you at the Nikon D40 or D40x with that budget. MAYBE if you shop around you could score a D80 for around that price. Lenses are a whole different story lol.


----------



## Rydog

I bought the Nikon D40 and I am pleased with it, it does take some figuring out, but I find myself using the auto function more than anything.


----------



## pato_chacoana

Yes, I was thinking in D60, it comes with a 18-55 mm lens and I have 2 more lens to use with, one Sigma 28-80mm and one Micro Nikkor 60mm. Here is more expensive (like 1200 dollars), in the US is about 700 dollars in B&H New York. But I think I going to go with that one.
I talked with a photographer friend and he also recommend me that one even above of the D80, which is an older model he said and more expensive.

Pato.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Ya above the D80 you could get the D200, D300, or D3. They are progressively more and more expensive. The D3 body and lens kit could put you back $5,000+us.


----------



## varucu

i just finished watching all your pics man and i have to say they are pretty amazing. u just made my night brighter  thanks and keep them coming!


----------



## Talkenlate04

Thank you very much! I think I am getting better. And there is no shortage of Ts to take pictures of!


----------



## YeloNeck

Ryan, how much Ts have you got ?
Btw. Stunning pics !! I think i'm in love with your Thread


----------



## Talkenlate04

Uhhh I have not counted recently. Maybe 1000-2000? Somewhere in there. Most of them are babies that I hatched this year that I am raising. I think I only have about 100 adults and sub adults.


----------



## YeloNeck

I wonder - where do you keep them ?


----------



## Talkenlate04

They all in one room, it’s temperature regulated and quite cozy.


----------



## TarantulaLV

Talkenlate04 said:


> Uhhh I have not counted recently. Maybe 1000-2000? Somewhere in there. Most of them are babies that I hatched this year that I am raising. I think I only have about 100 adults and sub adults.


I have full confidence in your ability to deal with this situation!!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Just for fun.*


----------



## Tunedbeat

pato_chacoana said:


> Ohh my budget is about 1000 US$ max. for body. Yes budget is very important about cameras!! hehe


A Canon EOS 40D is in your budget, personally I prefer it over any non-DXXX Nikon.  Also, I wouldn't over look the Canon EOS 450D, it's one sweet little camera.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Miranda molt!*

And just in time. She has a MM waiting to service her in the coming weeks.


----------



## syndicate

nice man!best luck with the miranda :]
hey how did u do that effect with the one sling in color and the rest in black and white?thats pretty sweet


----------



## Talkenlate04

In photoshop you trace the things in the color picture you want to have in color, when you are done you invert the photo, then convert it to black and white. I have not really done it with Ts, but here are a few from when I was learning. Still am learning it really,


----------



## syndicate

ah thats cool man.im gonna have to give that a try!


----------



## TarantulaLV

I have become a victim!! That last photo is copyright infringement sir!!  Totally unacceptable even if it is cool.


----------



## Ram!

It seems that you have alot of breeding projects in  the future. 

Kindly update us. BTW, my P. Regalis did not mate. The female was drumming so fast! But the male is pretty scared. 

I think I have to try my luck next time. 

Ralph


----------



## Ram!

Great shots Ryan!


----------



## Noexcuse4you

Talkenlate04 said:


> And just in time. She has a MM waiting to service her in the coming weeks.


Excellent timing man!  Good luck with the breeding.  Don't forget me when you're done with him.


----------



## YeloNeck

I have to ask about size 
Google say that 1" - 2,56 CM, is it true, are you using that scale ? I asking becouse some of t's are big, after turning " to cm


----------



## Talkenlate04

I am a tad bit lost as to what your question is. Can you re phrase?


----------



## YeloNeck

Well... in your photos - you wrote for example " A. geniculata 4"  "
So i ask, how much CM, have 1 ", becouse google say that 1" = 2,56 cm 
Sometimes i see "P. regalis 7"  "  so it is possible that she/he has 17 CM ? (without legs)


----------



## Talkenlate04

Most of the time on here when you see someone say " I have a 7" regalis" they mean leg span not body size.


----------



## Ram!

It would be a gigantic P. Regalis if it has 7" body span.  Just kiddin.


----------



## YeloNeck

Affff. Thanks, i thought it is body size, becouse here we only talk about body size


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Miranda Mommy*


----------



## TalonAWD

Talkenlate04 said:


>


Have you noticed that they always have a pair of white eyes? I don't think its the flash glare because in all my photos with any angle its always the same pair that is white...The ones in the back.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Yep I see it all the time. And your right it is not the flash glare.


----------



## TalonAWD

Talkenlate04 said:


> Yep I see it all the time. And your right it is not the flash glare.


I started a thread on this and no one beleived me. FINALLY someone agreed. I knew I was not just seeing things.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Almost does not count!*

These two pairs got so so close to inserts, but they failed to do the deed! And there is one shot of my regalis MM loading up.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Set up some of the new 1 gallon jars I got today from 
http://superiorenterprise.com/index.php?cPath=21
And I love them! I ordered 40 and I think Ill be getting more!


----------



## Talkenlate04

It was time to rehouse this lady so I grabbed on picture.


----------



## †-MarK-†

Wow Ryan she's a beauty ! Is she gravid or just so fat ?


----------



## Talkenlate04

I had her with a male for a few nights, but I am not to sure if there was a good pairing. I guess time will tell. She is still eating well, but she is smaller only about 4.5" maybe a bit more. So a molt might sneak up here soon.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Some babies!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*OBT Eggs*


----------



## Becky

Love the pulcher mate!


----------



## Ice Cold Milk

Hey Ryan, is that miranda the one you showed me last year?? (it was about 7cm legspan then)  
stunning, still gotta get that in my collection.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Ice Cold Milk said:


> Hey Ryan, is that miranda the one you showed me last year?? (it was about 7cm legspan then)
> stunning, still gotta get that in my collection.


That would be correct.  Not to much would make me sell her anyway. She's MINE MINE MINE. :}


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Few shots of my little ones growing up*

Obt eggs fall apart. 












P. cambridgei slings molting into 2nd instar,






P. rufilata slings getting ready for 1st instar,






C. elegans egg sac,


----------



## onion

a lot of babies man  good luck with them ... nice pictures


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Rufilata Eggs darkening*


----------



## johnharper

Ryan once again lol excellent pics of your tarantulas your pictures are so clear and crisp ever wanted to go into photography?

John


----------



## Talkenlate04

I'm going to be taking come classes here soon. I like outdoor photography in general, buildings, people, anything really. So for now it's just something I am having fun with.


----------



## Stamper

I love those little baby fangs on that P. rufilata sling...so cute


----------



## UrbanJungles

Talkenlate04 said:


> Yep I see it all the time. And your right it is not the flash glare.


It's the angle of the tepidum...so efficient at collecting light you'll always get a glare.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*OBTs gearing up for a molt.*


----------



## TarantulaLV

Little orange monsters!! Just what you need.


----------



## Anastasia

Talkenlate04 said:


>


GRRRRRRR, I already hear them growl 

	
	
		
		
	


	




who need a watch dog? just get few dozen of Orange bitey things and let them roam free ur home 
noone will even think about get in yer place


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Regalis babies.*


----------



## pato_chacoana

Nice slings! Looks like you'll have a busy summer


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Few shots from today.*

Freshly mature male Ornata,





Freshly molted Striata,





Male,





Female,





Female,


----------



## Mako16

Wow that male p.ornata is stunning ! How big is he in leg span now ?


----------



## Talkenlate04

WebMaster said:


> Wow that male p.ornata is stunning ! How big is he in leg span now ?


He is about 7".


----------



## Talkenlate04

Blondi MM loading up!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*She is pretty!*


----------



## Mako16

Yes she is ! :clap:  stunning .


----------



## TalonAWD

How do you get them in that pose! I hadly ever see my P. regalis doing that.


----------



## Talkenlate04

The pokie pose? They are like that all the time on their cork.


----------



## hardlucktattoo

The Obt slings are looking great I cant wait to get some


----------



## ReptileKid

WOW you have so many beautiful tarantulas, i would love to see some pictures of your spider room!!!


----------



## TarantulaLV

Sir!!!! Your pictures are incredible! :clap: Keep up the good work! Your Subfusca e-mailed me requesting a vacation in Las Vegas.  I think that can be arranged. What do you think?


----------



## Miss Bianca

*lmbo!!!*



Talkenlate04 said:


> Thanks man, the big local show is in a month and that is the show I should be careful at. I could end up eating ramen for a long time if I am not careful. :razz:


ha ha haaaaaa!!!! I so0o0o feel that wyay sometimes...

gotta hold my wallet back...


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Regalis babies molting into 2nd instar!*


----------



## Hamburglar

Fantastic photos...  Do you take all of your spider shots with them in their enclosures?  or do you take them out?  I am always worried about mine bolting..  Hope you dont mind the question...


----------



## Talkenlate04

Most of the time I take them out. They are pretty predictable so I am not all that worried about it. I have to most of the time if I want a picture because I let them do what ever they want in their setups. So most of the time they are under ground and hiding.


----------



## _bob_

Hey Ryan,

Do you have any updated pictures of your P. rufilata slings?

Bob


----------



## Talkenlate04

_bob_ said:


> Hey Ryan,
> 
> Do you have any updated pictures of your P. rufilata slings?
> 
> Bob


Here you go man.


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## Talkenlate04

*Some of my communal guys and gals.*

They were just hanging out on the cork while I cleaned the setup.


----------



## _bob_

Hey Ryan,

Can you sex the larger one? :drool: 

Bob


----------



## Talkenlate04

There are some larger males and some larger females. That one big guy in that photo is a male.


----------



## syndicate

nice shots man!your pics have been improving alot


----------



## _bob_

Talkenlate04 said:


> There are some larger males and some larger females. That one big guy in that photo is a male.


that's awesome!! 

also thanks for posting the picture of your rufilata. mine are at the same stage as yours but haven't started to darken yet. 

Bob


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Wow*

I don't think she wants to move into her new tank.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Awwww babies!*


----------



## _bob_

Awesome Ryan! Most of mine finished molting yesterday. I think there was maybe one or two that still needed to molt.

Bob


----------



## Talkenlate04

While working on the arrangement of my T room I took a few pics. 

Gravid curly hair mommy stuffing her face,





Regalis getting pissy with me when I was spot cleaning her tank,





P. pederseni communal feeding time,





Newly molted P. rufilata,


----------



## Anastasia

Talkenlate04 said:


> Gravid curly hair mommy stuffing her face..............


oh NOooooooo, I see the future..

	
	
		
		
	


	




  hmmm.......
there will be a curly day of give away


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Rufilata female getting mad at me while I was cleaning her tank lol.*


----------



## Austin S.

Talkenlate04 said:


> Newly molted P. rufilata,


WOW. That girl (?) is stunning man.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Awesome T. To bad it's a boy.*


----------



## cjm1991

Talkenlate04 said:


>


She's just trying to pose good for the camera  Very beautiful collection, keep the pics comin.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Shots outside at sunset.*





















I dont think she wanted to go home.


----------



## Anastasia

and what do I see? a bird poop on dat stick


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Brachypelma baumgarteni Male molts.*

Such a pretty boy.


----------



## Mako16

Talkenlate04 said:


>


Oh wow Ryan :clap:  I really like this .


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Fatty Fat Fat.*


----------



## ThistleWind

Wow, your pictures are amazing. Your enclosures look really good, too. What kinds of stuff do you use?


----------



## Skullptor

Talkenlate04- Your picture thread in part of my morning routine. I have a coffee and come to see what you and a few other have posted. Thanks for making my morning! :clap:

*I have posted this in one other picture thread. Please forgive me if it seems contrived to post this comment twice.


----------



## von_z

Nice fatties Ryan!


----------



## Anastasia

Talkenlate04 said:


>


I know her!!!


----------



## Tarantula_man94

thats one hell of a lens u got there talkolate. nice pics and even nicer TS!!!!


----------



## Talkenlate04

Thanks! I am getting there slowly but surely.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Ornata female with her sperm packet, and three little pests!*


----------



## spartybassoon

Great shot Ryan, but a little too much for me...T vajayjay


----------



## funnylori

I wouldn't call those pests... Those look like predatory mites to me... They'll be eating the bad mites... Still, probably not the best sign. It means they have a food source.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Fat!


----------



## jean-manu

Talkenlate04 said:


>


Nice Orange Baloon Spider !


 

J-M


----------



## gvfarns

Dude, spider pr0n!  That's the money shot.

Haha, for reals I am super impressed with that shot.  That's what I call a closeup.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Fresh molt!*


----------



## seanbond

born witta horn!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Mating pairs, molts, and sperm web.*


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Mommy on her eggs.*


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Communal feeding time.*


----------



## Mako16

Wow Ryan that pachypus is one great looking spider ! :drool:  and I really like that mating pair of L.violaceopes


----------



## Singbluemymind

amazing pics dude. what kind of moss do you use in your tanks


----------



## Talkenlate04

Regular peat moss.


----------



## Thompson08

nice pics


----------



## Singbluemymind

Talkenlate04 said:


> Regular peat moss.


i meant the green moss


----------



## Talkenlate04

Moss from the woods around me. 
Here are a few more shots,


----------



## syndicate

nice subfusca shot man!


----------



## Talkenlate04

syndicate said:


> nice subfusca shot man!


That was all Kyle's doing. Thanks for the tip man!


----------



## Noexcuse4you

Talkenlate04 said:


> That was all Kyle's doing. Thanks for the tip man!


No problem!  The photos look great!


----------



## Singbluemymind

Talkenlate04 said:


> Moss from the woods around me.
> 
> 
> scary  is there ever anything in it. like bugs or mold


----------



## Talkenlate04

No never had a problem with it. I drive about 1/2 hour into the national forests and just take it. Most of what I have here is all dried out but comes back just fine when I water it. But I have put it straight in my setups as well and never had any problems.


----------



## robc

Okay, my wife wants to know what kind of T that is above that is a greenish T on a Blue T.....:?


----------



## Talkenlate04

robc said:


> Okay, my wife wants to know what kind of T that is above that is a greenish T on a Blue T.....:?


Lampropelma violaceops aka - (Singapore Blue)


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Few more.*


----------



## robc

Talkenlate04 said:


> Lampropelma violaceops aka - (Singapore Blue)


Very stupid question, will my male look green and not blue or do they mature out that color, my wife wants the blue look (LOL)


----------



## Talkenlate04

No blue in the MMs.


----------



## robc

Talkenlate04 said:


> No blue in the MMs.


Nice pic, but how about Immature males....rob


----------



## Hamburglar

Talkenlate04 said:


> That was all Kyle's doing. Thanks for the tip man!


Great pics as usual... Was the tip for taking photos?  If it was can I have it too?


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## funnylori

All of your girls look so fat! And your boys are exceptionally large as well.


----------



## Singbluemymind

Talkenlate04 said:


> No never had a problem with it. I drive about 1/2 hour into the national forests and just take it. Most of what I have here is all dried out but comes back just fine when I water it. But I have put it straight in my setups as well and never had any problems.


thats awesome i'll have to try that.   i swear whenever i get moss         from the store i get little flies and larva in the cages


----------



## Talkenlate04

*P. Fortis Mating*


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Two hot ladies!*


----------



## robc

They don't get hotter than that....rob


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Gravid GBB*

I am excited about this one!


----------



## Fingolfin

^^ Wow, good luck Ryan!!


----------



## oregongrown

If you get GBB slings I will buy a few


----------



## NevularScorpion

hey ryan, is that a P antinius, the one on page 64? wow if it is put me on the list when you get a sac. congrats bro more power to you.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Genei Ryodan said:


> hey ryan, is that a P antinius, the one on page 64? wow if it is put me on the list when you get a sac. congrats bro more power to you.


That is a P. Fortis actually.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Few pics.*


----------



## PsychoSpider

That Gbb looks real gravid.


----------



## pato_chacoana

I like your Megaphobema. How is her setup? Mine molts in her burrow and can't see her much, except at night...she usually waits for prey outside the burrow.

pato


----------



## J.huff23

Dude, Talkenlate, looking at your picture thread really makes me want to go out and buy 50 more Ts....no joke man.


----------



## robc

j.everson23 said:


> Dude, Talkenlate, looking at your picture thread really makes me want to go out and buy 50 more Ts....no joke man.


His pics should be in magazines.....or books or something...rob


----------



## J.huff23

Agreed! there should be a Talkenlate magazine. A magazine full of pics of all of his Ts.


----------



## varucu

maybe a PlayT for T's magazine, with various categories like mature, teens, fat, etc  i think i'm obsessed with this thread


----------



## J.huff23

varucu said:


> i think i'm obsessed with this thread


Arent we all?


----------



## Talkenlate04

*P. Rufilata molt.*


----------



## Noexcuse4you

That's gotta be the most gosh-diddly-dog-gone rufilata I've ever seen!  (Sorry, I'm watching The Simpsons over here  )


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Brachypelma baumgarteni*


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Ceratogyrus brachycephalus*


----------



## Singbluemymind

that settles it i have to get a rufilata now


----------



## Talkenlate04

Singbluemymind said:


> that settles it i have to get a rufilata now


You will like these then.


----------



## varucu

how did you manage to pull out the molt out in time without disturbing the spider? is there a good time for doing this? have you ever had any issues with a spider after this action? thanks


----------



## Talkenlate04

varucu said:


> how did you manage to pull out the molt out in time without disturbing the spider? is there a good time for doing this? have you ever had any issues with a spider after this action? thanks


I just watch the the female and when she has her legs out I slide the molt out. I have never had a problem doing that. They never even move really when I do it. 
But if you miss the molt and find it all dry and scrunched up already just toss in in warm water with a touch of dish soap and it will soften up again and you can lay it out and pose it.
And the female above is not that same female that just molted. This female has been bred recently.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Blue fang molted. =-)*


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Oh I like this lady!*


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Few more.*

Just molted!





This one needs a molt!


----------



## Thompson08

Talkenlate04 said:


>


this is absolutely an amazing looking t!


----------



## varucu

yeah, they are absolutely gorgeous and it's on my "have to get" list. thanks for your answer ryan.


----------



## Zoltan

So you finally got a curved horned beast?


----------



## bio teacher

The Blue Fang is an Aphonopelma sp. correct?


----------



## J.huff23

bio teacher said:


> The Blue Fang is an Aphonopelma sp. correct?


No. Its not aphonopelma. Its of the Ephebopus genus. I think its ephebopus uatuman.


----------



## Mako16

j.everson23 said:


> No. Its not aphonopelma. Its of the Ephebopus genus. I think its ephebopus uatuman.


Blue fang = ephebopus cyanognathus


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Few mature males*

Miranda MM






Rufilata MM


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Freshly molted lady!*


----------



## Krazy Kat

Beautiful tarantulas!!!!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*New lady!*


----------



## Thompson08

Talkenlate04 said:


>


 she is pretty!!


----------



## J.huff23

I have been absolutely DYING for a psalmopoeus pulcher!!! That is sooo pretty.


----------



## Stamper

wow shes got great coloring
very pretty T


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Fat girls rule!*


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Any day now she should pop!*

Got her out for one last setup cleaning before she makes me a sac I hope!


----------



## Talkenlate04

Mites love those mouth parts! I would have never seen them if I did not take these shots! Enjoy.


----------



## Lil_ladyTs

Did the molt help her to be rid of the mites?


----------



## Talkenlate04

Lil_ladyTs said:


> Did the molt help her to be rid of the mites?


I never knew she had mites. They were not visible anywhere else they were hiding in between the mouth parts out of sight. I suspect many Ts have them there and we just don't see it. 
And I don't think they are harmful.


----------



## Anastasia

it seems there is always mites  
mites comes from crickets


----------



## Talkenlate04

Anastasia said:


> it seems there is always mites
> mites comes from crickets


No crickets near my place. Crickets are evil.


----------



## Anastasia

Talkenlate04 said:


> No crickets near my place. Crickets are evil.


but spiders that come from sumbuddy?....


----------



## Talkenlate04

Anastasia said:


> but spiders that come from sumbuddy?....


I doubt it, this lady has been in my collection for almost 10 years.  She is one of the few that have been round for a that long and were saved by willing babysitters when I had to deploy over seas in the military.


----------



## jonnysebachi

I am digging that camera of yours, very nice pics


----------



## pato_chacoana

Talkenlate04 said:


> I never knew she had mites. They were not visible anywhere else they were hiding in between the mouth parts out of sight. I suspect many Ts have them there and we just don't see it.
> And I don't think they are harmful.


Recently I had this mite issue with one subadult Poecilotheria regalis. They were attached to chelicerae. She molted and now they are gone. I don't like these things at all. I doubt they could kill a tarantula except if there are too many and maybe a small tarantula, still it's very unlikely. But I'm sure they ara not so ''happy'' with those sucking their hemolymph. I've seen little crickets getting eaten alive by mites.

Anyway, great looking tarantulas man and amazing shots, keep them coming  

Pato.


----------



## Talkenlate04

> But I'm sure they ara not so ''happy'' with those sucking their hemolymph.


I am pretty sure that is NOT happening. They are sucking up fluids from the prey eaten by the spider and residual fluids from the mouth parts area. They are not leaches latching on to suck the life out of them.


----------



## UrbanJungles

That's the first time I've seen a spider come _out of_ a molt with a huge booty.


----------



## Talkenlate04

(sigh) Ya she was packing on weight like no tomorrow, and I could see the eggs in her abdomen, she just never laid. But that just re enforces my thoughts on giving them a molt off between mating.


----------



## pato_chacoana

Talkenlate04 said:


> I am pretty sure that is NOT happening. They are sucking up fluids from the prey eaten by the spider and residual fluids from the mouth parts area. They are not leaches latching on to suck the life out of them.


I'm not sure about that. I guess a proper study should be done to confirm what kind of fluid they are sucking. But I don't see a reason why this can't be harmful to the spider and even less reasons to think it's beneficial. Besides, this is not normal in most spiders.


----------



## GoTerps

Talkenlate04 said:


> I suspect many Ts have them there and we just don't see it.
> And I don't think they are harmful.


Not that your picture thread is the place for the discussion, but I agree on both counts.  They are much more prevelant than most people probably realize.  Some folks become aware of them when there's an "outbreak" (maybe due to excess left over prey remains or feeders that have died in the enclosure).  

They're not a big deal.  (the ones seen commonly on CB spiders that is).  

Eric


----------



## Talkenlate04

*I like this lady!*


----------



## syndicate

cool shots Ryan!That backround looks nice to.Is that lava rock or something?


----------



## Talkenlate04

It is just a big granite rock. I like it.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Few more ladies.*


----------



## Apophis

Nice shots Ryan! :worship: 
I like the new background, it makes the colors stand out even more!


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## Singbluemymind

[/QUOTE]

what kind of spider is that?


----------



## Mako16

Singbluemymind said:


> [
> what kind of spider is that?


Ephebopus cyanognathus


----------



## Singbluemymind

WebMaster said:


> Ephebopus cyanognathus


thanks dude


----------



## Scott C.

Oh snap!... Best of luck gettin' some more blue fangs into the world brotha.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*First picture with new camera!*

Got some learning to do but I like it so far!


----------



## jonnysebachi

Very nice T and picture quality.  I like it.  What camera?


----------



## Thompson08

*I'm jelous*

man...I want a camera like yours so badly!


----------



## Talkenlate04

I am having fun tinkering! Here is my camera.


----------



## Anastasia

Talkenlate04 said:


>


Oh Dear!!!  
look at them mites!!!!


----------



## Talkenlate04

Ya they are harmless. Just eating free food!


----------



## Anastasia

Talkenlate04 said:


> Ya they are harmless. Just eating free food!


Thank goodness, now besides ur spider ya gatta feed those too, lol
Durn frrreeloaders


----------



## Talkenlate04

Aww my little tigris is growing up!


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## dragontears

Talkenlate04 said:


> I am having fun tinkering! Here is my camera.



I thought you said you were getting the D3x?  Fell for the new beauty on the market, huh?  Wonderful new body!


----------



## Tunedbeat

Talkenlate04 said:


> I am having fun tinkering! Here is my camera.


Already feeling limited by the D300?  I know for a fact the D300 is a beast, in most aspect it is the same as the D700.  Both will produce similar image quality.

And, you just went full frame, should have opt for the D90, it has video! 

Nice camera though.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Tunedbeat said:


> Already feeling limited by the D300?  I know for a fact the D300 is a beast, in most aspect it is the same as the D700.  Both will produce similar image quality.
> 
> And, you just went full frame, should have opt for the D90, it has video!
> 
> Nice camera though.


Not feeling limited at all. My friend wants to buy my d300 to replace his d80. So why not get something new? He gets my camera, I get a new toy lol. Full frame is the main reason for the upgrade. 
The video mode is cool if you are the soccer mom type.   j/k

Hmm I should have thought about the D90 thought, I could have gotten almost 5 of them for the cost of this D700.


----------



## GoTerps

Talkenlate04 said:


> Hmm I should have thought about the D90 thought, I could have gotten almost 5 of them for the cost of this D700.


Not sure how your figure almost 5?  I don't know how much you paid, but the D90 will be $1000 (body only), and you can get the D700 for $2759 (amazon, adorama).


Are you also selling your DX format lenses?  It seems you'd get much better results using DX lenses on the D300 than on the D700.  


I haven't felt the need to step up from my ole D40 yet, but I played with a D90 in the store the other day and will probably get one in a few months.  Not that I need it, but it's cool.

Have fun with the new camera 

Eric


----------



## Talkenlate04

Ed lenses used over here. I do more then T shots. The T shots are just for fun.
 At 100% crop there is 0 loss of resolution and crispness. Shooting up to 6400 iso with impunity is awesome as well.

And at 4.5 fps on the D90 that is not enough for me when it comes to my other photography subjects. 

11 point af on the D90 to the 51 point af on the 700. 700 is weather sealed as well and the 90 is not. 

The list goes on and and on. 
Plus I don't buy cameras or lenses online. Maybe from B@H but that is it. `
And I was being sarcastic about the d700 being 5 of the d90. 
(although they are the d90 selling body only at the shop near me for $650.)


----------



## GoTerps

> And at 4.5 fps on the D90 that is not enough for me when it comes to my other photography subjects.
> 
> 11 point af on the D90 to the 51 point af on the 700. 700 is weather sealed as well and the 90 is not.


Oh I did not mean to compare the 2... that wasn't my intention at least.  Apples and oranges.



> (although they are the d90 selling body only at the shop near me for $650.)


That seems kinda silly?  Unless it was a used display model or something?  If it's brand new, please ship it to me 



> Ed lenses used over here.


No biggie, but I don't know what ED (Extra-Low Dispersion Glass) has to do with using DX lenses on an FX camera. 

I myself thought a lot when I began spending significant cash on DX lenses.... if as technology progressed I would one day end up using a full frame camera.

Eric


----------



## Hamburglar

Great photos as usual... have fun with the new camera.  The full frame seems nice but I like cheating a bit by extending my lenses with the smaller sensor.  I cant afford those long, fast lenses...    But I guess that doesnt really matter too much shooting macro...


----------



## GartenSpinnen

WOW... that P. murinus pic is just awesome! And the A. versi is amazing also. A lot of times i cant tell the difference between photos taken with cameras, but you can definately see the difference in this case. Whats the video quality like on it? Just curious. 

Anyways, glad you like your new camera, and looking forward to seeing more pics with it!

-Nate

Trade you a kidney for the D90? I would throw the liver or lungs up but i dont figure they are worth a whole lot...  (j/k)


----------



## Talkenlate04

Nate you're a dork. I did not get the D90. And this camera (D700) does not have video. 
I keep video and picture separate. Next mission some time next year is to get a high speed macro video camera. (dreaming I know) but I can dream!


----------



## Talkenlate04

Perfect timing! My P. miranda female just molted today, and I just had a male mature a week ago.   She is a good 5.5-6" now. And I had an irminia female molting when I got home!


----------



## Fingolfin

Talkenlate04 said:


> I am having fun tinkering! Here is my camera.


My goodness, this is one of the best eye shots I've ever seen! I love close up eye shots! I wish someone would do one of Chromatopelma.....


----------



## Rydog

Are those mites I see? Agreed, great shot!


----------



## Talkenlate04

Fingolfin said:


> My goodness, this is one of the best eye shots I've ever seen! I love close up eye shots! I wish someone would do one of Chromatopelma.....


I have a few of those.   Ill get a shot next time I get a chance.


----------



## TalonAWD

Talkenlate04 said:


> I have a few of those.   Ill get a shot next time I get a chance.


I love that picture. I emailed my wife that pictured titled "I'm looking at you" and she flipped out. (She scared of tarantulas) I had a good laugh. Please do share some more.:clap: 
What would be really cool is if you could get a threat posture with fangs real close and personal.


----------



## Tapahtyn

VERY nice camera work.  We have a Nikkon D60 and it takes awesome pictures and zooms in very well still clear


----------



## pato_chacoana

Nice eyes pic Ryan!

I have the d60 too! with the 60mm it's a pretty good camera. But I still have to get a macro flash... Here's H. lividum eyes.







Pato-


----------



## Talkenlate04

*P. miranda mating*

Well I got one crappy picture through the plastic. They caught me off guard because they paired so fast! Now I get to sit and wait!


----------



## jonnysebachi

Your so lucky!  I wish my collection was up to breeding status.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*She has picked a place to bunker down!*

And she is getting FAT.


----------



## Hendrik C.

Hi,



Talkenlate04 said:


> And she is getting FAT.


and she is about to build an eggsac when you look at her webbing.

Best regards,
Hendrik


----------



## Talkenlate04

She just ate a big female dubia last night, so we shale see what she is up to now. She does have a good amount of webbing going on in a circle like pattern so cross you're fingers!


----------



## Thompson08

:clap: Congrats!


----------



## T Frank

Talkenlate04 said:


> And she is getting FAT.


I hope that's the female I sent you


----------



## Talkenlate04

T Frank said:


> I hope that's the female I sent you


It is not, but you're girl is looking pretty fat as well!


----------



## T Frank

Ryan, good luck on both of them


----------



## TarantulaLV

A GBB eggsack is imminent.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Another girl about to pop!*


----------



## J.huff23

Dang Ryan, how do you keep up with all the slings?


----------



## Talkenlate04

I don't even know anymore lol. There are not enough hours in a day!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Irminia mating!*


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Regalis mating.*


----------



## Thompson08

*woooooow.....*

yay more breeding :worship:


----------



## Talkenlate04

*H mac lady*

Pretty sure she is gravid!


----------



## Thompson08

Talkenlate04 said:


> Pretty sure she is gravid!


Nice ! Mine is starting to swell up also


----------



## varucu

Talkenlate04 said:


> Pretty sure she is gravid!


hehe... no kidding


----------



## TarantulaLV

Nice Shots! Love the Regalis mommy! :clap:


----------



## Lil_ladyTs

Amazing pics Ryan! Those are some of my favorite sp., showing great mommy signs too. 
ps.The formosas and pederseni are eating like champs.


----------



## Talkenlate04

I just like staring at her.


----------



## Shagrath666

Talkenlate04 said:


> I just like staring at her.


so do i  :drool:


----------



## Talkenlate04

Fresh molt.





Growing up!





Fresh molt.





Fatty fat fat.





By fav brachy





Big mm ornata





Wonder how big she will be on the next molt!


----------



## clam1991

gorgeous blondie i need to get one asap


----------



## J.huff23

Very nice Pictures Talkenlate!


----------



## Talkenlate04

clam1991 said:


> gorgeous blondie i need to get one asap


Ya I really like her. She is the only one I have and she is starting to get big!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Lol*

Well I was feeding my rufilata slings and this guy wanted to run out of the vial and grab the cricket before I even dropped it!


----------



## J.huff23

Haha. Very cool...


----------



## jb7741

How cool is that! You are a brave man.

Did you let her finish eating?


----------



## Talkenlate04

jb7741 said:


> How cool is that! You are a brave man.
> 
> Did you let her finish eating?


Ahhh no. I just scooted her back into the container when I was done getting the picture. She was so fast I thought she was going to get my finger.


----------



## Anastasia

Talkenlate04 said:


> No crickets near my place. Crickets are evil.





Talkenlate04 said:


> Well I was feeding my rufilata slings and this guy wanted to run out of the vial and grab the cricket before I even dropped it!


----------



## Talkenlate04

Anastasia said:


>


And you're point is?


----------



## Anastasia

Talkenlate04 said:


> And you're point is?


no point, just gettin my post count up 
dont beat me up to hard now


----------



## Talkenlate04

Crickets make an appearance when I have had no time to feed and water. It is much faster then messing with the roaches, But they are still evil. 
I mainly get them for my small avic slings, and the extra go to whoever is closest to me when I am done. 
The other 98% of my collection lives on roaches.


----------



## Anastasia

Talkenlate04 said:


> Crickets make an appearance when I have had no time to feed and water. It is much faster then messing with the roaches, But they are still evil.
> I mainly get them for my small avic slings, and the extra go to whoever is closest to me when I am done.
> The other 98% of my collection lives on roaches.


agree, if only all them spiders eat them roaches is well


----------



## Talkenlate04

Anastasia said:


> agree, if only all them spiders eat them roaches is well


All of them do eat roaches. I have to pinch the heads of the roaches for the avics and I did not feel like messing with that today (my only day off in three weeks). Once they are bigger, around 2" I won't feed them crickets anymore. 
I have yet to own a T that would not eat roaches. Some were very stubborn at first, but they all conformed eventually.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Three molting at the same time!*

My P. metallica female, P. tigrinawesseli female, and my P. Regalis female all molted at the same time tonight!


----------



## testdasi

Girls tend to do things together, don't they?


----------



## Thompson08

Talkenlate04 said:


> My P. metallica female, P. tigrinawesseli female, and my P. Regalis female all molted at the same time tonight!


Girls night out lol. Nice pics ryan :clap:


----------



## kupo969

Wow.............. NICE pic dude.


----------



## Talkenlate04

It was cool because I found one molting, started to take pics when I found the second one, and took more pics, was about to stop and found the third one molting.  
Weather front just moved through so I am not that surprised they all decided to molt.


----------



## Redapache

Dude that is the coolest picture ever. :drool:


----------



## Ice Cold Milk

Ah, i love it when that happens....

you still keepin track of air pressures and such when molts come along??  (that's publishable, no?)


----------



## Talkenlate04

Ice Cold Milk said:


> Ah, i love it when that happens....
> 
> you still keepin track of air pressures and such when molts come along??  (that's publishable, no?)


I do glance at it from time to time. In this case it was 29.50. 

I have been following it mostly for egg sac production.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Versi mating*


----------



## Thompson08

Talkenlate04 said:


>


Very nice pic..one of the best I've seen :worship: :worship: :clap:


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Avicularia bicegoi male molts.*


----------



## T Frank

Awesome picture!!!
Is he mature now?
If he is, I would love to use him when you're done.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Sadly he is not. I thought I had the timing perfect because my 5.5" female is in heavy premolt.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Few gravid ladies out one more time while their tanks were being cleaned for egg sac production. 

Striata,






Regalis,


----------



## GartenSpinnen

Neat pics! How big is that striata? That is insane...


----------



## Talkenlate04

She is about 7". The regalis is smaller around 6".


----------



## Talkenlate04

Two fresh molts and a maybe gravid minatrix! 

Freshly molted minatrix,






Maybe gravid,











Subfusca male molt,


----------



## Talkenlate04

*And she comes out to say hi!*


----------



## Anastasia

Talkenlate04 said:


>


yes, she is a good looking birthday present
its always nice to get sumthing that you really want besides just wishes


----------



## Talkenlate04

Anastasia said:


> yes, she is a good looking birthday present
> its always nice to get sumthing that you really want besides just wishes


She is almost a year old! Well a year old with me.  And yes it was an awesome birthday present! I wish I could remember who gave it to me. :?


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Molting regalis!*


----------



## ReMoVeR

haha  the second pic is gr8 ;D


----------



## J.huff23

Talkenlate04 said:


>


2 out of those three are male. Not sure about the third....am I right?


----------



## Talkenlate04

Depends on which of them you think is female.


----------



## Austin S.

Talkenlate04 said:


> Depends on which of them you think is female.


The far left one when looking at your pic looks kinda girly!


----------



## Talkenlate04

Fatty taking a walk while her setup was cleaned one more time.






Big big boy! MM ornata






I only own two of these lol.


----------



## syndicate

awesome shots of those scorps man!what species is it?


----------



## Talkenlate04

Hottentotta caboverdensis. They are only .5"


----------



## olablane

Talkenlate04 said:


>


What species is this, please?


----------



## Talkenlate04

Ephebopus cyanognathus "Blue Fang"


----------



## olablane

Thanks, She is beautiful!!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Regalis molt!*


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Fatty gets a drink of water!*


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## Talkenlate04

*Got my fingers crossed!*


----------



## olablane

Talkenlate04 said:


>


ME TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T Frank

Take cover!!!! She's going to burst


----------



## timekeeper

I could look at your picture thread all day long.  I show these to my friends often and they are amazed.


----------



## Talkenlate04

timekeeper said:


> I could look at your picture thread all day long.  I show these to my friends often and they are amazed.


Thank you very much. :worship:


----------



## M4S73R

Your Poecilotheria's are gorgeous ! beautiful ! - I congratulate


----------



## recluse

How big is that female Ephebopus cyanognathus?


----------



## Talkenlate04

recluse said:


> How big is that female Ephebopus cyanognathus?


Only about 2.5". Maybe close to 3" stretched out but I doubt it.


----------



## recluse

Talkenlate04 said:


> Only about 2.5". Maybe close to 3" stretched out but I doubt it.


She has been bred?


----------



## Talkenlate04

Indeed she has been.


----------



## recluse

I have two females at that size maybe slightly larger, got a male?


----------



## Talkenlate04

No the male was not mine. I had to pass him back.  
He was a feisty booger too.


----------



## recluse

Well I will have to start looking then. I thought they still needed a bit more size to breed but I guess not.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Well nothing is set yet, but I am pretty sure she has eggs growing in her, at least from what I am seeing.


----------



## Singbluemymind

Talkenlate04 said:


>


where do you get those jars


----------



## Mad Drunx

Talkenlate04 said:


>


looks like glow stick's mating  and nice pics :clap:


----------



## J.huff23

Pretty Ts. Gotta love those versicolors!


----------



## Talkenlate04

The wait is killing me!


----------



## _bob_

hahahaha sucks don't it!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*h mac babies cllose to another molt.*


----------



## ReMoVeR

hehe  amazing babies right there :O =))) so funny!!!

gr8 pic  i love it =)


----------



## Talkenlate04

*More versi mating.*


----------



## Talkenlate04

*h mac 1st instars*


----------



## Talkenlate04

*mm minatrix!*


----------



## TarantulaLV

Hip-Hip horray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Talkenlate04 said:


>


is this a minatrix?


----------



## Talkenlate04

No, that is a avic sp. "bicegoi".


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

weird, seeing that picture made me want to say minatrix just cus of its coloring but the abdomen looked diff. I have 2 bicegoi of my own but they are really tiny slings still. I cant wait till mine get that big and show some cool coloring.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Protectyaaaneck said:


> weird, seeing that picture made me want to say minatrix just cus of its coloring but the abdomen looked diff. I have 2 bicegoi of my own but they are really tiny slings still. I cant wait till mine get that big and show some cool coloring.


When they grow up you won't want to hold them trust me.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

hold them? lol they are like some of my calmest spideys   but ill take your word for it.  btw, one of the bicegoi is molting as we speak.  was in pre-molt forever.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Protectyaaaneck said:


> hold them? lol they are like some of my calmest spideys   but ill take your word for it.  btw, one of the bicegoi is molting as we speak.  was in pre-molt forever.


Their hairs are the worst I have ever experienced EVER. Pain and swelling for several days. I was unable to bend my finger that got hairs on it for three days. It swelled almost 3 times the normal size too the burning so horrible. EVIL!  I will never ever touch her again. The pain and suffering was not worth it. 
Lol not to mention I did not directly touch her, I touched the paper towels she was packed in with one finger.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Last pics on her last setup cleaning before a sac I hope!*


----------



## Becky

Bootiful! I need a MM minatrix for my 3 females, there's none over here!


----------



## Ice Cold Milk

Talkenlate04 said:


> Their hairs are the worst I have ever experienced EVER. Pain and swelling for several days. I was unable to bend my finger that got hairs on it for three days. It swelled almost 3 times the normal size too the burning so horrible. EVIL!  I will never ever touch her again. The pain and suffering was not worth it.
> Lol not to mention I did not directly touch her, I touched the paper towels she was packed in with one finger.


You get that from other avics? Or just bicegoi?  cuz i'm only just starting to become allergic to my various avic species and it's very very mild(been severely  allergic to other genera for years now).  

Anyway, nice pics, man!  Need to see more avics.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Just the bicegoi right now. And it is a bad bad reaction. Id rather snort boehmei hairs or eat a blondi abdomen skin then ever get haired by her again.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

wow thats crazy, I knew avics had the capability of using the uritcating hairs but i didnt think they used em ever.   I guess Ill just have to wait and see, when they are slings do they not have this capability? or are they just more tolerant of being handled and such when they are this size.  btw how big is that bicegoi in that pic?  are they a slowere growers compared to other avics?  seems like they take for ever to molt for me.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Eggs inside my blue fang female!*


----------



## ReMoVeR

:clap: :clap: :clap: 

 :worship:  it must be gr8 to breed ur sps xDD

Since i'm here i probably exeperience(saw) you gettin like 3 eggsacs that i remeber in like 2months or smthin, what do u do to all ur tiny spiders ???

//Tiago


----------



## Talkenlate04

ReMoVeR said:


> what do u do to all ur tiny spiders ???


For the most part I keep, sell, or give them away. I do need to make some money off them. But just enough to keep doing it.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Few shots from today.*


----------



## M4S73R

Beautiful, beautiful !

Don't forget about me Talken 


Salute.


----------



## PabloSein

Nice :clap: ,Loam do their have in total??


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Talkenlate04 said:


>


this is an amazing shot of a rufilata. props.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Protectyaaaneck said:


> this is an amazing shot of a rufilata. props.


Thank you! She is in premolt, wait until you see her after the molt! She is the darkest green I have ever seen on a rufilata.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

thats awesome, my rufilata is still really tiny but easily one of my favorite T's.


----------



## J.huff23

You like your pokies, eh Talkenlate?


----------



## Talkenlate04

j.everson23 said:


> You like your pokies, eh Talkenlate?


Of course how could you tell?


----------



## J.huff23

Talkenlate04 said:


> Of course how could you tell?


Haha oh gee, I dont know. The fact that you have infinite amounts of them 

I only have one pokie at the moment. A p.pederseni sling. I like the african Ts.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

I'm not gonna lie either I love my avics but i think my favorites are the pokies, they are such gorgeous T's.


----------



## TarantulaLV

I too agree! That last rufi shot is a wonderful composition indeed! Nicely done! :clap:


----------



## ReMoVeR

Those rufiatas.... humn... tell me: is that only a female coloration or males get those too? i'm askin this way cauz generally from what i've seen females usually look a bit better than males.

//Tiago


----------



## bamato

Hey Ryan, when your E Cyan pops, let me know.  I need another "hopeful" male.  I have a female who I would love to have get her "game" on   So I'd love to grab a few slings from you 

Is ur female E cyan a real snot?  Mine is a psycho little devil... lol


----------



## Talkenlate04

My lady is not that bad really. She comes out way more then I thought she would so I get to see her all the time. Plus she is setup in a clear tall deli container and the burrow she made is against the side so I see here in the burrow too!


----------



## bamato

Mine is in way too big of an enclosure right now.  She made a really long and intricate burrow.  I can only see her bum on the bottom of the glass.  But its a very shiny and iridescent bum   Definately my fav for now.  At least, until I get the ruffilata girl ur sending me monday


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Gbb lady holding her egg sac.*


----------



## J.huff23

Nice to hear that she finally laid that sac!


----------



## Talkenlate04

Ya that picture is total crap,ill try to get a better one later. But it is a big healthy looking egg sac.   I am praying it is fertile. She is treating it like it is.


----------



## J.huff23

Well good luck!


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## Talkenlate04

*H mac babies*


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

there are three in the top left corner that look like they are about to explode!!! lol
great pic btw.  My little h. mac isnt far ahead of these guys.


----------



## J.huff23

There seems to be a lot of people breeding H.Macs lately. You are the third person that I have heard about breeding H.Macs in a short time. But hey, the world can never ever have enough H.Macs! I have 6 myself.


----------



## Talkenlate04

I only bred this girl because I knew she was gravid. So I found a male to mate with her and ta da babies. Thank god 1/2 go back to the owner of the male.


----------



## Singbluemymind

ya know if you have to many you can always send a couple my way


----------



## olablane

Mine reached about the 3 inch mark and now it molts but it doesnt get any bigger. Those are some cute kids!!  Keep in mind, I love to adopt!!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*One of my gals*


----------



## ReMoVeR

last pic.... xD sooooo prettyyyy =)

Congratulations =)


always love ur pics, keep em coming.

Cheers,

//Tiago


----------



## Talkenlate04

Thank you!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*My boehmei came out tonight.*


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Just a little fat?*


----------



## Talkenlate04

Playing with different lights.


----------



## J.huff23

I love your P.Irminia. Mine is only about 2.5 inches but its got the colors and everything.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Good grief she is pretty*


----------



## kris10an94

nice p.metallica


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## Thompson08

I'm jelous! Nice ornata


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## Redapache

Dude I'm so jealous of your P.Pulcher.That thing is awesome.


----------



## Noexcuse4you

Hey Ryan, are you using sRGB or aRGB?  I ask because your photos look way different (and better) when I save them to my desktop and open them up in photoshop.  Most web browsers aren't able to handle aRGB.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Talkenlate04 said:


> Gravid Regalis moving into her new home, and another gravid Regalis eating what should be her last meal before a sac is made.



where did you get these enclosures? Did you make them yourself? I want to buy like 5 of em.


----------



## Talkenlate04

http://tarantulacages.com/


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

heh, I looked at those a while back and thought they were too expensive.  I still feel the same way. lol  

thanks anyways.


----------



## Singbluemymind

Protectyaaaneck said:


> heh, I looked at those a while back and thought they were too expensive.  I still feel the same way. lol
> 
> thanks anyways.


they're worth it dude. i plan on upgrading all my arboreals to them


----------



## Singbluemymind

Talkenlate04 said:


>


absolutly beautiful:clap:  i can't wait for mine to get that big. ornata right?


----------



## Talkenlate04

Protectyaaaneck said:


> heh, I looked at those a while back and thought they were too expensive.  I still feel the same way. lol
> 
> thanks anyways.


They are awesome. Yes they cost some money, but I think they were worth every penny.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

well when i have the money to spend on some baller enclosures such as those I will, but until then ill stick to my acrylic boxes from hobby lobby. 

btw, that ornata is gorgeous. wish mine was a female.

I want one.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*H. Mac babies*


----------



## Singbluemymind

they all look so cute


----------



## bamato

Ryan, you really have some of the most unique of the unique species.


----------



## J.huff23

Awesome H.Mac sling photos. Cute little buggers huh?


----------



## Talkenlate04

bamato said:


> Ryan, you really have some of the most unique of the unique species.


Nothing special about H. macs. But they are cool!


----------



## Talkenlate04

Want to lay pool side?  
I don't think my Ts like this weather.


----------



## J.huff23

I wish we got that much snow over here! Awesome! Very pretty Ryan.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*One more just for fun.*


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Pretty lady!*


----------



## calum

is that your house ryan?!?


----------



## ReMoVeR

if that crib is yours  congratz looks amazing =) At least Mr.Snow is chillin on ur pool-side chairs hahaha 

//Tiago


----------



## J.huff23

Talkenlate04 said:


>


What species is this?


----------



## Rick McJimsey

j.everson23 said:


> What species is this?


Poecilotheria subfusca


----------



## J.huff23

Man! I gotta get one of those!


----------



## arachnofein909

your subfusca is a insanely beautiful i'm getting some slings in jan. i hope they look like yours when they grow up.


----------



## Talkenlate04

That looks fluff


----------



## Ant4755

Talkenlate04 said:


>




Man is it warm enough yet??  your pictures just make me want some of your T's even more.

A


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Hmm I think she is gravid!*


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## J.huff23

Gotta love those versicolors.


----------



## Thompson08

Congrats on the sac! And nice versicolor


----------



## Luiscifer

Those pics are beautiful. The kids look great too. lol


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Fatty wanted to say hi.*

Just a quick picture before bed. I'll get a better picture of her when I clean her tank up this weekend.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Such a massive girl!*


----------



## Talkenlate04

*It should be soon!*


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## Mako16

Gorgeous metallica :clap:  is she ready to mate or did you already mate her?


----------



## J.huff23

Talkenlate04 said:


>


What T is this? I want to say C.Crawshayi?:?


----------



## Talkenlate04

j.everson23 said:


> What T is this? I want to say C.Crawshayi?:?


Yes that is correct. I just got her. I have not had one of this species in a long, long time.


----------



## J.huff23

I love Ts like C.Crawshayi, OW african pet holes. Such sweet Ts.


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Nice B.baumgarteni Ryan 
Are these guys really worth the high price, in your opinion?


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## Protectyaaaneck

holy smokes nic A$$ T   I hope my pulcher grows up and turns out to be female


----------



## Singbluemymind

oh man she's beautiful. the pulcher is next on my list for sure


----------



## Talkenlate04

My little king





Surviving Gbb slings


----------



## Thompson08

that's an amazing pic of the king!


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## Redapache

Talkenlate04 said:


>


That's amazing! I didn't know they would eat at that size.Awesome shot:clap:


----------



## tarantoloid

nice photos and nice t's


----------



## Kimo

What happened with the rest of the GBB slings? How many are left now from 330 pieces? That surely was huge number...great pics btw!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*My only little one*


----------



## Boanerges

I didn't know you liked scorpions too :?  Nice pics!!!


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Nice shots of the scorp!
Hottentotta caboverdensis I assume?


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Getting close to another molt.*

GBB


----------



## Talkenlate04

*irminia babies*


----------



## syndicate

looking good :clap:


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Irminia getting ready for a molt.*


----------



## olablane

your babies are all so cute.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*And they are molting already.........that was fast.*


----------



## FreedomJack

Gorgeous pics! :clap:


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## Thompson08

Nice shot. How many are there??


----------



## Talkenlate04

Maybe a few 100.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Minatrix female up to something.*


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

wooot!:clap:


----------



## Singbluemymind

Talkenlate04 said:


>


is she molting or did you breed her?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

I dont think ryan would get excited over a T molting. I bet he bred her a little while back and now she's gearing up for a sac. 

it looks like there is only one opening at the top?


----------



## Talkenlate04

I get excited for molts just like the next person. There is not an opening at the top it just looks like there is one it is sealed off pretty good at the top. She was has been mated yes so I am just waiting. Molt or sac is just fine with me because I still have the mm with me and he is very fresh.


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## Thompson08

I like how you have your lighting for your pics! Very nice. You're using M mode 1/200 f8 right?


----------



## Talkenlate04

I think on this photo I was on F13.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Late night photos.*


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## M4S73R

Talkenlate04 said:


>


WOW 
- nice, beautiful view
- how many they is there ?
- did you notice cannibalism ?


----------



## Talkenlate04

M4S73R said:


> WOW
> - nice, beautiful view
> - how many they is there ?
> - did you notice cannibalism ?


There are 20 in that setup. And no one has died yet. They have been together since birth too.


----------



## Austin S.

Ever think about breeding your robustum?


----------



## Talkenlate04

Austin S. said:


> Ever think about breeding your robustum?


I have two males in waiting. One penultimate that should molt mature soon, and one much smaller male.


----------



## Psych0

That chromatus is so beautiful. Can't wait to see mine grown up.


----------



## Austin S.

Talkenlate04 said:


> I have two males in waiting. One penultimate that should molt mature soon, and one much smaller male.


Good luck on this one! I wanna see pics when this happens! And, put me on the list for about a dozen if all is successful. One of my fav species! 
Do you keep mesomelas? That would be one hell of an accomplishment if you bred that species! As if you havent accomplished anything in breeding!  :clap:


----------



## GartenSpinnen

Talkenlate04 said:


>


What do we have here!? Wow! Any future plans for breeding this species? These are nice! B. albiceps?:worship:


----------



## Talkenlate04

*gbb*


----------



## Singbluemymind

Talkenlate04 said:


>


i love this picture:clap:  i can never catch those beautiful red hairs when i take pics of mine


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Itchy itchy spider.*


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Little ones will be bigger soon!*


----------



## biomarine2000

Your pics and your T's are looking awesome.  I will belooking forward to seeing more.  Keep them coming.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Thank you! I am just happy to have feeding gbb babies soon!


----------



## Talkenlate04

*What you lookin at?*

Eating a snack of a baby dubia.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Wax worm treats for the versi babies.*


----------



## Thompson08

:clap: Awesome pic!


----------



## biomarine2000

That lense takes some awesome wide angels.  I'm gonna have to get me one of those.


----------



## barabootom

Talkenlate04 said:


>


How do you feed these guys?  What a beautiful communal.  Every zoo should follow your example and have a similar setup.


----------



## Talkenlate04

biomarine2000 said:


> That lense takes some awesome wide angels.  I'm gonna have to get me one of those.


That is the 60mm macro, it is not a wide angle lens. The scorpion picture was taken with the 105mm macro.



barabootom said:


> How do you feed these guys?  What a beautiful communal.  Every zoo should follow your example and have a similar setup.


I just toss a bunch of roaches or crickets in there and watch the chaos.  I have to feed them tonight actually.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*wax worm for this gal too*


----------



## xhexdx

Yeah, that pokie communal is awesome.  I'm quite jealous.

How many do you have in there?  (Sorry if you already posted that info).


----------



## Talkenlate04

I have 20 regalis in one setup and 20 pederseni in the other.


----------



## Thompson08

So are you going to do a communal with your rufilata sac?


----------



## Talkenlate04

Thompson08 said:


> So are you going to do a communal with your rufilata sac?


No...............


----------



## _bob_

Why not?


----------



## Talkenlate04

Because I don't want to.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*P. irminia babies*


----------



## Miss Bianca

*Oh Wow*

These Are Beautifulllll!!!! Oh I Am So Subscribed To This Thread :d  Very Cool!! Thanks For Sharing..


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## Avix4me

Great pics to say the least! Keep up the good work!


----------



## GartenSpinnen

Talkenlate04 said:


>


Wow i really like this picture! Very nice! It stands out and catches my eye for some reason... i do believe i found a new background for my laptop


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## Talkenlate04

One very itchy itchy bicegoi male molted today.


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## Protectyaaaneck

amazing shots of the subfusca.


----------



## onion

Wow man, this is high-grade photography !

I'm enjonig to look at Your photos, they are amazing ! Very good job , and very impressive spiders !


----------



## Mako16

that bicegoi is a stunner! :clap:  do you have any pics of the female?


----------



## Talkenlate04

I have seen it many times before but it is still cool to see. Sometimes the ones that molt first will help out the ones that are molting by anchoring them down. They are very careful when they do it too.


----------



## Thompson08

That's pretty neat  congrats on all the babies!


----------



## Singbluemymind

thats awesome man  i had no idea they did that


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## Talkenlate04

*Holding a few Ts*
























Oh boy she is in pre molt!


----------



## Thompson08

Starting to get used to holding pokies? ;P


----------



## Talkenlate04

She is simply awesome.


----------



## Talkenlate04

I was going to hold her but she said no no no. lol.


----------



## Skullptor

Talkenlate04 said:


> She is simply awesome.


Totally agree. Which species is that one?


----------



## Talkenlate04

Skullptor said:


> Totally agree. Which species is that one?


That would be one of my P. subfusca ladies.


----------



## fang333999

what kind of slings are those on post # 1308?


----------



## Talkenlate04

fang333999 said:


> what kind of slings are those on post # 1308?


P. irminia slings and some avic avic 1st instars.


----------



## fang333999

ohh ok, right after i posted i recognized them. at first i thought they were some type of pokie


----------



## Talkenlate04

fang333999 said:


> ohh ok, right after i posted i recognized them. at first i thought they were some type of pokie


I am glad I don't have to feed and separate them! I sold them all a few days ago.


----------



## fang333999

WHAT! i completely missed that ad lol


----------



## Talkenlate04

There was no ad.   I wholesaled them out this time. I don't have the time right now to deal with that many babies.


----------



## Tunedbeat

Fantastic job with the Ts and wonderful photos!

I'm diggin' your new lighting technique, whatever you are doing don't change a thing.  I love the softness.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Thanks Tunedbeat it is fun to play around with.  

My fat (maybe gravid) A. minatrix girls.


----------



## Koh_

very nice  minatrix and awesome photos as usual.!
wish you good luck .


----------



## Becky

I'm mating my 3 female minatrix soon, how were they mating? Friendly?


----------



## Talkenlate04

Becky said:


> I'm mating my 3 female minatrix soon, how were they mating? Friendly?


They were pretty friendly until I tried re pairing a female on another night after her first mating. She nearly killed him. 

Curly Larry and Moe!


----------



## Thompson08

Avics??? Nice man!


----------



## Talkenlate04

My three stooges lol. Yep avic avic.
And my only one of these is a bottomless pig.


----------



## YeloNeck

Talkenlate04 said:


>



That's insane !!


----------



## GartenSpinnen

Talkenlate04 said:


>


I love that scorp, very neat! H. hottentotta? Did i ask you that already before? Anyways, cool shots! Is your subfusca female a highland or lowland? The markings on her are amazing!

-Nate


----------



## Rick McJimsey

jadespider1985 said:


> I love that scorp, very neat! H. hottentotta? Did i ask you that already before? Anyways, cool shots! Is your subfusca female a highland or lowland? The markings on her are amazing!
> 
> -Nate


Hi,
I think it is either H.hottentotta or Hottentotta caboverdensis.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*ahhhh*


----------



## Austin S.

Talkenlate04 said:


>


Gorgeous bud. Is she big enough to mate now?


----------



## Talkenlate04

We will know soon enough.


----------



## Austin S.

Talkenlate04 said:


> We will know soon enough.


Gotta see pics of that!!!


----------



## fang333999

how are your pokie colonies doing?


----------



## Talkenlate04

They are doing just fine and growing like weeds!


----------



## Thompson08

She's pretty ryan! Nice pics


----------



## olablane

Talkenlate04 said:


>


aaaahhhhhh is right! I am jealous as hell


----------



## Talkenlate04

olablane said:


> aaaahhhhhh is right! I am jealous as hell


Her and her sister are stunning that is for sure!


----------



## Koh_

awesome picture and spider.!
 i'd like to know how big ur metallica above is ?


----------



## Talkenlate04

She is a touch over 5" maybe 5.5".


----------



## Talkenlate04

*New little ones!*











Looks like they figured out who the wimp was too!


----------



## Austin S.

Talkenlate04 said:


> Looks like they figured out who the wimp was too!


Hahaha, that last one is a great picture. its like the one cleaning its eye is laughing at the wimp or something.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Young 2" female Brachypelma annitha.*


----------



## Talkenlate04

This one is a nutjob!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Is that e. pachypus? I like those big furry back legs.


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Is that e. pachypus? I like those big furry back legs.


You would be correct 
Lovin the annitha, Ryan, it's a shame they are so uncommon.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Is that e. pachypus? I like those big furry back legs.


Ya that is her. She is a total psychopath. She bit and fought me for at least 20 minutes before she would calm down and pose for me.


----------



## Miss Bianca

Whats the diference between the Annitha and the Smithi... (I know the differences aren't that obvious)..

 that T looks just like my Smithi and its the same size...

beautiful pictures thanks once again Ryan.


----------



## Rick McJimsey

tortuga00 said:


> Whats the diference between the Annitha and the Smithi... (I know the differences aren't that obvious)..
> 
> that T looks just like my Smithi and its the same size...
> 
> beautiful pictures thanks once again Ryan.


B.annitha have more orange on the carapace than smithi.
Given the common name of annitha, it might be larger than smithi, but I'm not sure about that.
Oh, and B.annitha are much, much less common


----------



## Talkenlate04

tortuga00 said:


> Whats the diference between the Annitha and the Smithi... (I know the differences aren't that obvious)..
> 
> that T looks just like my Smithi and its the same size...
> 
> beautiful pictures thanks once again Ryan.


She is still really small. When she gets bigger it will be more obvious. There was a good link I saw somewhere with awesome comparison shots of the two species but I forget where that was.


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Found a great thread about it here.


----------



## Talkenlate04

H. mac molt.


----------



## IrishPolishman

Wow!  That Mac is awesome!


----------



## Talkenlate04

IrishPolishman said:


> Wow!  That Mac is awesome!


She would be a whole lot cooler if she would stop trying to eat me for dinner.


----------



## Anastasia

Ryan, that H Maculata is amazingly beautiful!!!!
:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Nice lookin mac, Ryan.
I really like the "chalky" colouration of them.


----------



## Atreyuhero4

Hey Ryan are you thinking about breeding your H. mac again?


----------



## Talkenlate04

Ill mate her again if my male matures on this molt, but if not I am in not rush to go find a male.


----------



## fang333999

ryan, im not really familiar with reptiles. what are those "lizards" called that you have? (common name and scientific please)


----------



## Talkenlate04

fang333999 said:


> ryan, im not really familiar with reptiles. what are those "lizards" called that you have? (common name and scientific please)


Crested geckos. Rhacodactylus ciliatus I do believe.


----------



## fang333999

thank you! they are very cute little guys, what kind of set up are they in?


----------



## syndicate

Ryan nice job on those maculata shots!Whatever settings your using there id stick with!Nice and clean.Is that with the 105mm?


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Ornata lady*


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

amazing shots of the ornata Ryan!


----------



## Talkenlate04

Protectyaaaneck said:


> amazing shots of the ornata Ryan!


Thanks!

Regalis lady.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Maybe the most itchy spider EVER*

This thing is pure evil. 
Avic sp "bicegoi"


----------



## dimocritus

wow - light and tone :worship: %)


----------



## Singbluemymind

your shots just keep getting more and more amazing man keep um coming:clap:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

I wonder if my bicegoi will be that bad, I haven't noticed anything so far and they are 2-2.5"


----------



## Talkenlate04

Singbluemymind said:


> your shots just keep getting more and more amazing man keep um coming:clap:


Thanks!  



> I wonder if my bicegoi will be that bad, I haven't noticed anything so far and they are 2-2.5"


Give it time lol. Mine is pure evil. You can't pay me to touch mine.


----------



## calum

not even for $50? 

sweet pics.


----------



## Talkenlate04

calum said:


> not even for $50?
> 
> sweet pics.


Lol For $50 bucks I doubt Id even touch her webbing to coax her out.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Everyone keeps telling me how bad the u-hairs are on these guys ...Is this something that won't show until they are full grown adults?


----------



## Talkenlate04

I don't know what size they get bad but I am not going to touch them to find out. I'd rather slam my hand over and over in a door for an hour then let those hairs touch me again.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Talkenlate04 said:


> I don't know what size they get bad but I am not going to touch them to find out. I'd rather slam my hand over and over in a door for an hour then let those hairs touch me again.


lololol


----------



## calum

surely they can't be _that_ bad?


----------



## Talkenlate04

calum said:


> surely they can't be _that_ bad?


This is a more accurate description of how I feel about it. 

I would rather snort T. blondi hairs and rub brachypelma hairs on my eyelids then ever get hairs from the bicegoi on me again. Matter of fact I think I would rather grind up all my NW molts into paste and paint my face with it.

I barely touched the packing the male was in (not even the tarantula directly) and my finger was swollen to the point where I could not bend it and was on fire with pain for 3 solid days.


----------



## Miss Bianca

Rick McJimsey said:


> Found a great thread about it here.


thank you!!


----------



## Miss Bianca

Talkenlate04 said:


> This is a more accurate description of how I feel about it.
> 
> I would rather snort T. blondi hairs and rub brachypelma hairs on my eyelids then ever get hairs from the bicegoi on me again. Matter of fact I think I would rather grind up all my NW molts into paste and paint my face with it.
> 
> I barely touched the packing the male was in (not even the tarantula directly) and my finger was swollen to the point where I could not bend it and was on fire with pain for 3 solid days.



ohhhhhhhhhh kay! Now that got really colorful & descriptive!! LOL!!! I literally cracked up!!  

I mean sorry about the itchin' & swellin', but LMBO @ snortin' T. Blondi hairs!!


----------



## ofc27

Your photos are awsome!/amazing!!/insane!!! (circle correct) especially the shots of Poecilotheria ornata and Poecilotheria rufilata


----------



## Miss Bianca

these two are SICKKKKKKKKKKKK :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Miss Bianca

Talkenlate04 said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> SORRY I MEANT THESE TWO...


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

I agree that one with the claws is outstanding.  I wish my camera could do that.

The shot of her carapace would be awesome to look at on boomers


----------



## Talkenlate04

Boomers? :?


----------



## Lucara

Talkenlate04 said:


>


Definitely one of the best claw pics that I've seen.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

bandwidth exceeded. what?


----------



## Talkenlate04

What the heck happened...............? I even went in my profile and deleted 50 or so photos and it did not fix the problem............Interesting. That just fried 1/2 my photo thread. :wall:


----------



## Talkenlate04

Nice.
I have to many link to my pics posted so they shut down all my links for going over the bandwidth assigned in the "free" account.


----------



## infestedtwinkie

Talkenlate04 said:


> Nice.
> I have to many link to my pics posted so they shut down all my links for going over the bandwidth assigned in the "free" account.


I suggest opening up a flickr account or maybe even use one of the free hosting websites like WaffleImages until your Photobucket limit resets. Your pictures are awesome!


----------



## Talkenlate04

Ahhh got it all fixed.


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## Thompson08

Wow! Dang dude your pics get better like each day  ! Do you manually focus your pictures?


----------



## thedude

wow. very nice pictures dude. i LOVE the claw shot


----------



## Talkenlate04

Thompson08 said:


> Wow! Dang dude your pics get better like each day  ! Do you manually focus your pictures?


Nope all my pics are all shot free handed. I rarely try to make a picture perfect picture when photographing Ts. It's just fun for me.



thedude said:


> wow. very nice pictures dude. i LOVE the claw shot


Thanks! :worship:


----------



## Draiman

Talkenlate04 said:


> Nope all my pics are all shot free handed. I rarely try to make a picture perfect picture when photographing Ts. It's just fun for me.


I think he meant to ask, "do you use manual focus or autofocus". I'm curious to know as well.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Gavin said:


> I think he meant to ask, "do you use manual focus or autofocus". I'm curious to know as well.


Sorry I was not clear, by free handed I mean auto focus. I typically don't mess with manual focusing unless I am using my tripod and I don't do that often.


----------



## Thompson08

Nice ryan. It'd be good to have an af engine inside my d60  manually focusing is a pain lol.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Pretty gal after a fresh molt!


----------



## Draiman

Thompson08 said:


> Nice ryan. It'd be good to have an af engine inside my d60  manually focusing is a pain lol.


There are plenty of AF-S lenses that will autofocus on the D60.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Freshly molted rufilata lady*

She is getting big! About 6".


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Could you get a closeup of the metallic hairs on the underside of the front legs?


----------



## Talkenlate04

Rick McJimsey said:


> Could you get a closeup of the metallic hairs on the underside of the front legs?


I could, but she was in a really really bad mood so I might have to try that some other night. That shot is not that great but I got lucky enough to get her to sit still for a split second. I guess I could take a pic of the molt.


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Talkenlate04 said:


> I could, but she was in a really really bad mood so I might have to try that some other night. That shot is not that great but I got lucky enough to get her to sit still for a split second. I guess I could take a pic of the molt.


Yeah, I was refering to the molt.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Sure give me a minute.


----------



## Talkenlate04

It would be better I think if it was not dried out, maybe I'll try for a live pad another time.


----------



## Agent Jones

Talkenlate04 said:


> It would be better I think if it was not dried out, maybe I'll try for a live pad another time.


Wow.. that looks so cool. I LOVE your photos, thanks for sharing them :clap:


----------



## olablane

Talkenlate04 said:


> It would be better I think if it was not dried out, maybe I'll try for a live pad another time.


Awesome!!!!


----------



## Singbluemymind

Talkenlate04 said:


> She is getting big! About 6".


beautiful shot man:clap: 
I have to get one of these pretty things next


----------



## Miss Bianca

*these are awesome... 

how big are their enclosures btw? 

Im referring to several, like those w/ those huge pieces of wood behind them.... very nice set-ups.. *


----------



## Talkenlate04

tortuga00 said:


> *these are awesome...
> 
> how big are their enclosures btw?
> 
> Im referring to several, like those w/ those huge pieces of wood behind them.... very nice set-ups.. *


Most setups are not that big at all here. I have many adults in tall 1 gallon jars. When mating time rolls around I move them to a large setup.


----------



## calum

great shots man, you are taking very good pictures.


----------



## bamato

The picture of the pads is really cool!  I always kind of wondered what causes the iridescence in those.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Bad picture but it was the only one the little turd would let me get.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

cyriopagopus schioedtei?


----------



## Talkenlate04

This gal is on deck to make a sac


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Awesome, Ryan!
I've been looking for a minatrix for quite some time now.
Be sure to put me on your list!


----------



## Talkenlate04

Will do! I have an avic avic sac cooking and it looks like my versi is starting her sac tonight too.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Fasciata molt and metallica eating its first meal after a molt.


----------



## Talkenlate04

She is sooo pretty.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Holy smokes she's gorgeous.  

what sex is the p. met in the picture above this gal?


----------



## Talkenlate04

The one above the lady is one of my back up males.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Few expecting ladies.*


----------



## Thompson08

Ryan, where did you get that nice peice of wood?


----------



## Talkenlate04

I found it outside.  I am after all in a state full of nothing but hippies and trees.


----------



## Thompson08

lol It's a nice backround. Been searching for a good one. That metallica picture is breath taking btw :worship:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Talkenlate04 said:


> I found it outside.  I am after all in a state full of nothing but hippies and trees.


Sounds like a great state


----------



## Miss Bianca

Thompson08 said:


> Ryan, where did you get that nice peice of wood?




That was actually what I had in mind when I asked how large the enclosures were a few days ago.. 
That piece of wood looks nice and large.. very scenic if you will.. It's actually the background for great shots and not their actual individual home huh?  

very nice flicks.. keep'm comin'..


----------



## Bosing

Talkenlate04 said:


>


May I please know what T specie this is. thanks


----------



## Talkenlate04

Bosing said:


> May I please know what T specie this is. thanks


That would be a Psalmpopoeus pulcher.


----------



## Sky`Scorcher

Your MM Vagans looks alot like mine


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## SylverTear

Nice Pictures man...that camera is awesome.  I need to get one like it.

I need some better pics of my Ts.


----------



## HnnbL

Ryan is back  ,nice photo :clap:


----------



## Talkenlate04

Brachypelma baumgarteni penultimate male.


----------



## Draiman

Glad to see you're posting pictures of your spiders again.  

Could you please show us/me your lighting set-up?


----------



## Talkenlate04

Sure hold on I'll get a pic.


----------



## Talkenlate04

My sb-800 is hooked into this setup on top.


----------



## Draiman

Ah, nice. How much did that big diffuser cost? I really need one of my own.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Picked it up and the stand on sale for $40.


----------



## Draiman

Talkenlate04 said:


> Picked it up and the stand on sale for $40.


Cool, thanks.


----------



## Talkenlate04




----------



## HnnbL

beautiful baumgarteni :worship:


----------



## Talkenlate04

HnnbL said:


> beautiful baumgarteni :worship:


Thank you!


----------



## J.huff23

That last pic of the M.robustum is beautiful.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Freshly mature male P. metallica,


----------



## seanbond

nice looking guy there!


----------



## lilmoonrabbit

I love your handsome little P. metallica! very pretty


----------



## Talkenlate04

He is a decent looking guy that is for sure!


----------



## Tunedbeat

_Nice!_

Don't expect his color to last though.


----------



## TiberiuSahly

I love the lighting effect in your shots! It makes for very sharp and clear details of those gorgeous animals!

Regards!


----------



## Talkenlate04

1-800-gotjunk?


----------



## seanbond

Talkenlate04 said:


> 1-800-gotjunk?


i just left a message, ima need help moving furniture this weekend, haha


----------



## Stopdroproll

Rofl, nice picture.


----------



## coleopteran

Finally finished looking through all of these and I've got to say..  Fantastic! Really makes me want to practice a lot more with my camera.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Thanks! I goof off with it all, its just fun for me.


----------



## GartenSpinnen

Talkenlate04 said:


> My sb-800 is hooked into this setup on top.


Hey.... what are those plants in the background... j.k

Nice photos as always, however, especially like the last H. maculata handling shot, very nice!

Cheers,
Nate


----------



## hellraizor

jadespider1985 said:


> Hey.... what are those plants in the background... j.k
> Nate


Japanese Maple


----------



## Mack&Cass

Ryan, your picture thread is absolutely killing me. Your photos are phenomenal, and you've got some really gorgeous T's.

I know it was a while back, but did you end up getting viable offspring from your E. cyanognathus? I don't remember seeing any pictures of the slings. We just had ours molt and she's about 2", so if yours produced viable offspring at 2.5", I think I may start looking for a MM after her next molt.

Cassandra


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Mack&Cass said:


> Ryan, your picture thread is absolutely killing me. Your photos are phenomenal, and you've got some really gorgeous T's.
> 
> I know it was a while back, but did you end up getting viable offspring from your E. cyanognathus? I don't remember seeing any pictures of the slings. We just had ours molt and she's about 2", so if yours produced viable offspring at 2.5", I think I may start looking for a MM after her next molt.
> 
> Cassandra


Didn't know Ryan was mating blue fangs.


----------



## Talkenlate04

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Didn't know Ryan was mating blue fangs.


Yep I did, and I did get offspring but the egg sac when pulled had mostly bad eggs in it. I did get 16 babies out of it though all of which I traded locally.


----------



## Anastasia

Talkenlate04 said:


> Yep I did, and I did get offspring but the egg sac when pulled had mostly bad eggs in it. I did get 16 babies out of it though all of which I traded locally.


Wait a minute, I send you that male on the loan
you said whole sac was bad and there was no babies


----------



## Talkenlate04

Anastasia said:


> Wait a minute, I send you that male on the loan
> you said whole sac was bad and there was no babies


Not the same pairing dear.


----------



## Anastasia

Talkenlate04 said:


> Not the same pairing dear.


You never mention to me getting any E. cyano slings from any parings
I know you had only one lady that I gave you as your birthday present while back
I dont know what pairing that was I know you said she may double-sac but then shortly after that you sold her


----------



## Talkenlate04

She was my only female at the time, I did sell her after her second dud sac on 3/12/09,
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=148212&highlight=blue+fang
Post 273 was the buyer.
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=75293&highlight=talkenlate04&page=19
But I bought out a friends collection after that and it came with a 1.3 breeding group. Shortly after that I traded and sold almost all my Ts save 30 or so.


----------



## Anastasia

Talkenlate04 said:


> She was my only female at the time, I did sell her after her second dud sac on 3/12/09,
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=148212&highlight=blue+fang
> Post 273 was the buyer.
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=75293&highlight=talkenlate04&page=19
> But I bought out a friends collection after that and it came with a 1.3 breeding group. Shortly after that I traded and sold almost all my Ts save 30 or so.


I see,
but I would of think you been so always photo taking of everything
would be all over such event specially after 2 unsuccessful ones
but sure, I dont have time to post every time I hatch sumthing, if I do I will never get off here


----------



## Talkenlate04

Yep I have not had a lot of free time, I post mainly at work when it is slow (like now). I have had a few sacs in recent months. Nothing really exciting. Some rufilatas, one regalis, an avic avic, and another minatrix. 
Now if I could only get my stubborn metallica to drop. Shes getting closer to molt time. :wall:


----------

